# Bulls Player Vote Off



## BG7

Alright, every player starts with 10 points. You put (+) next to someone, and add a point to their score and a (-) next to another player, and subtract a point from his score. In the end, only one will remain. *15 people must go before you can go again*. Enjoy. If you want, you can leave an explanation of why you voted one way or another.

10 Malik Allen
10 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
10 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
10 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktar Khryapa
10 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

10 Malik Allen
10 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
10 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
10 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktar Khryapa
10 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
10 Michael Sweetney
9 Tyrus Thomas (-)
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

10 Malik Allen
10 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
10 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
10 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa (+)
10 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Michael Sweetney
9 Tyrus Thomas
9 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## RagingBulls316

10 Malik Allen
9 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
11 Ben Gordon (+)
10 Adrian Griffin
10 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa 
10 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Michael Sweetney
9 Tyrus Thomas
9 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

10 Malik Allen
09 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
11 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
11 Kirk Hinrich (+)
11 Viktor Khryapa 
10 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
09 Michael Sweetney (-)
09 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## kirkisgod

10 Malik Allen
08 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
11 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
12 Kirk Hinrich (+)
11 Viktor Khryapa
10 Andres Nocioni 
11 Thabo Sefolosha
09 Michael Sweetney 
09 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## Aesop

09 Malik Allen (-)
09 Martynas Andriuskevicius (+)
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
11 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
12 Kirk Hinrich 
11 Viktor Khryapa
10 Andres Nocioni 
11 Thabo Sefolosha
09 Michael Sweetney 
09 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

09 Malik Allen
08 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
11 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
12 Kirk Hinrich 
11 Viktor Khryapa
10 Andres Nocioni 
12 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
09 Michael Sweetney 
09 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

09 Malik Allen
08 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon (-)
11 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin
12 Kirk Hinrich 
11 Viktor Khryapa
11 Andres Nocioni (+) 
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney 
09 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging

09 Malik Allen
08 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng (+)
09 Chris Duhon 
11 Ben Gordon
09 Adrian Griffin (-)
12 Kirk Hinrich 
11 Viktor Khryapa
11 Andres Nocioni 
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney 
09 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## MikeDC

Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)
Tyrus Thomas (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

09 Malik Allen
07 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
*12 Ben Gordon (+)*
09 Adrian Griffin
12 Kirk Hinrich
*10 Viktor Khryapa (-)*
11 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wade2Bosh

10 Malik Allen (+)
06 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon 
09 Adrian Griffin
12 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder

10 Malik Allen
10 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
10 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
10 Ben Gordon
10 Adrian Griffin (-) (-) (-)  
10 Kirk Hinricha
10 Viktar Khryapa
10 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha (+) (+) (+)
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

10 Malik Allen 
06 Martynas Andriuskevicius 
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon 
09 Adrian Griffin
*13 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
*11 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## Sham

09 Malik Allen (-)
06 Martynas Andriuskevicius 
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon 
09 Adrian Griffin
13 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Michael Sweetney (+)
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## The Krakken

09 Malik Allen 
06 Martynas Andriuskevicius 
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
*13 Ben Gordon (+)* 
09 Adrian Griffin
13 Kirk Hinrich 
*09 Viktor Khryapa (-)*
11 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
09 Adrian Griffin
13 Kirk Hinrich
09 Viktor Khryapa
11 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
13 Kirk Hinrich
*10 Viktor Khryapa (+)*
11 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
*08 Ben Wallace (-)*

NOTE: Adrian Griffin is -1 and Thabo is +1 from the last four posts; You all disregarded such sweet thunder's vote...


----------



## Saint Baller

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
*07 Adrian Griffin (-)
14 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
08 Ben Wallace


----------



## Real

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
*08 Adrian Griffin (+)
13 Kirk Hinrich (-)
*10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
08 Ben Wallace
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Hustle

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin 
13 Kirk Hinrich 
10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha (-) 
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
09 Ben Wallace (+)


----------



## Aesop

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon (-)
08 Adrian Griffin 
13 Kirk Hinrich 
10 Viktor Khryapa 
11 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace (+)


----------



## UMfan83

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin (-)
13 Kirk Hinrich 
10 Viktor Khryapa 
12 Andres Nocioni (+)
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
10 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
11 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
10 Viktor Khryapa 
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney (-1)
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace

Guys, Michael Sweetney is SO worthless... let's be real about this.

And this game will never, EVER end


----------



## ScottMay

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
*12 Luol Deng (+1)*
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
*11 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## Bullsky

09 Malik Allen
05 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
*08 Chris Duhon (-1)*
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
*12 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

09 Malik Allen
*04 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-)*
10 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
08 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
*11 Viktor Khryapa (+)*
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

09 Malik Allen
04 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
*09 Chris Duhon (+1)*
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
*13 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
11 Viktor Khryapa 
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

09 Malik Allen
*03 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-1)*
10 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
*10 Chris Duhon (+1)*
12 Ben Gordon
08 Adrian Griffin
13 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## Aesop

Griffin should have 7 due to UMFan's vote.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

09 Malik Allen
03 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon (-1)
12 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
11 Viktor Khryapa
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## Bulls4Life

09 Malik Allen
03 Martynas Andriuskevicius
10 P.J. Brown (-1) =9
12 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon (+1) =13
07 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
10 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

09 Malik Allen
02 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-1)
09 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
12 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace (+1)


----------



## Blueoak

09 Malik Allen
01 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-1)
09 P.J. Brown
12 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
13 Andres Nocioni (+1)
12 Thabo Sefolosha 
09 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rodman

09 Malik Allen
01 Martynas Andriuskevicius 
09 P.J. Brown
13 Luol Deng (+1)
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
13 Andres Nocioni 
12 Thabo Sefolosha
08 Michael Sweetney (-1)
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

09 Malik Allen
*00 Martynas Andriuskevicius (-1)* 
09 P.J. Brown
13 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
14 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
13 Andres Nocioni 
*13 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
08 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace

Sorry, Marty, we hardly knew ya!


----------



## mizenkay

09 Malik Allen
00 Martynas Andriuskevicius 
09 P.J. Brown
13 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
*15 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
11 Viktor Khryapa
13 Andres Nocioni 
*12 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
08 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas 
11 Ben Wallace








:yes:


----------



## tmpsoft

09 Malik Allen
00 Martynas Andriuskevicius
09 P.J. Brown
13 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
15 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
14 Andres Nocioni (+)
12 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney (-)
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

09 Malik Allen
09 P.J. Brown
13 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
15 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
14 Andres Nocioni
*13 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
*06 Michael Sweetney (-)*
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace

*Eliminated*
Martynas Andriuskevicius


----------



## ace20004u

Thabo +1
Allen -1


----------



## ScottMay

08 Malik Allen
09 P.J. Brown
*14 Luol Deng (+)*
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
15 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
*13 Andres Nocioni (-)*
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace

Eliminated
Martynas Andriuskevicius

(trying to resolve the positional duplication, if only in my own mind)


----------



## DaBullz

Scottie Pippen +1
Trenton Hassell -1


----------



## Ron Cey

08 Malik Allen (-1)
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
16 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
11 Viktor Khryapa
13 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## LegoHat

07 Malik Allen (-1)
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
16 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
14 Andres Nocioni (+1)
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## bruindre

07 Malik Allen 
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
*17 Kirk Hinrich* (+)
11 Viktor Khryapa
14 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
*05 Michael Sweetney* (-)
10 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## MikeDC

07 Malik Allen 
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
17 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
14 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
*04 Michael Sweetney (-)*
* 11 Tyrus Thomas(+)*
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

06 Malik Allen (-)
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng 
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
17 Kirk Hinrich
11 Viktor Khryapa
14 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
05 Michael Sweetney (+)
11 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace

Sweets is going to have a better year.


----------



## kukoc4ever

06 Malik Allen 
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin 
17 Kirk Hinrich
*10 Viktor Khryapa (-)*
14 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
*06 Michael Sweetney (+)*
11 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*05 Malik Allen (-) *
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin 
17 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
14 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
*07 Michael Sweetney (+) * 
11 Tyrus Thomas
11 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

04 Malik Allen (-)
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin 
17 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
14 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
12 Ben Wallace (+)


----------



## Wynn

Seems like Allen should only be 03 since *Ace's!* vote doesn't appear to have registered.


----------



## ScottMay

Wynn said:


> Seems like Allen should only be 03 since *Ace's!* vote doesn't appear to have registered.


I registered Ace's vote. Ron Cey didn't register his own vote. 

In any case, you're correct.


----------



## Wynn

ScottMay said:


> I registered Ace's vote. Ron Cey didn't register his own vote.
> 
> In any case, you're correct.


D'oh!

You are correct, sir!


----------



## MB

03 Malik Allen (-) 
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin 
17 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa 
15 Andres Nocioni (+) 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
12 Ben Wallace


----------



## qross1fan

03 Malik Allen
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng (+)
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon (-)
07 Adrian Griffin
17 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
12 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

*01 Malik Allen (-)*
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
12 Ben Gordon
07 Adrian Griffin
17 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
*13 Ben Wallace (+)*

** I've made the Malik Allen correction.... **


----------



## ScottMay

Wynn said:


> ** I've made the Malik Allen correction.... **


and in brutal, unsparing fashion, knocking him to the brink of elimination!

I like it.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

01 Malik Allen
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
*10 Chris Duhon (+)*
12 Ben Gordon
*06 Adrian Griffin (-)*
17 Kirk Hinrich
10 Viktor Khryapa
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
13 Ben Wallace


----------



## Hustle

01 Malik Allen
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon 
13 Ben Gordon (+)
06 Adrian Griffin 
17 Kirk Hinrich
09 Viktor Khryapa (-)
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
13 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

01 Malik Allen
09 P.J. Brown
14 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon 
06 Adrian Griffin
16 Kirk Hinrich (-)
09 Viktor Khryapa 
15 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
13 Ben Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging

01 Malik Allen
08 P.J. Brown (-)
15 Luol Deng (+)
10 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon 
06 Adrian Griffin
16 Kirk Hinrich 
09 Viktor Khryapa 
15 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
13 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

01 Malik Allen
08 P.J. Brown
15 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon 
06 Adrian Griffin
17 Kirk Hinrich (+)
09 Viktor Khryapa 
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
13 Ben Wallace


----------



## Sham

01 Malik Allen
08 P.J. Brown
15 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon 
05 Adrian Griffin (-1)
17 Kirk Hinrich 
09 Viktor Khryapa 
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha 
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
14 Ben Wallace (+1)


----------



## Shady*

01 Malik Allen
08 P.J. Brown
15 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
13 Ben Gordon 
*04 Adrian Griffin (-1)*
17 Kirk Hinrich 
09 Viktor Khryapa 
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha 
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
*15 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## step

08 P.J. Brown
15 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
*14 Ben Gordon (+)*
04 Adrian Griffin
17 Kirk Hinrich
09 Viktor Khryapa
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
07 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging

So long, Malik! :banana:


----------



## BG7

And then there were 12......


----------



## soonerterp

08 P.J. Brown
15 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
04 Adrian Griffin
*18 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
09 Viktor Khryapa
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
*06 Michael Sweetney* (-1)
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Tim-may

08 P.J. Brown
15 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
03 Adrian Griffin (-1)
18 Kirk Hinrich
09 Viktor Khryapa
16 Andres Nocioni (+1)
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

08 P.J. Brown
*16 Luol Deng (+1)*
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
03 Adrian Griffin
18 Kirk Hinrich
09 Viktor Khryapa
*15 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
03 Adrian Griffin
19 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
09 Viktor Khryapa
15 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
05 Michael Sweetney (-1)
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace

I repeat: Sweets has less value than a fireplace in Satan's family room. I can't propogandize for his removal enough...


----------



## Blueoak

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
02 Adrian Griffin (-1)
19 Kirk Hinrich
09 Viktor Khryapa
16 Andres Nocioni (+1)
14 Thabo Sefolosha
05 Michael Sweetney
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Hustle

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
02 Adrian Griffin 
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa (-1)
16 Andres Nocioni 
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney (+1)
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon
*01 Adrian Griffin (-1)*
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa 
*17 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney 
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Bulls4Life

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon
14 Ben Gordon (+1) =15
01 Adrian Griffin (-1) =00
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa 
17 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney 
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Dancon7

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
10 Chris Duhon (-1=09)
15 Ben Gordon (+1=16)
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa 
17 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney 
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## tmpsoft

08 P.J. Brown
16 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
16 Ben Gordon
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa
17 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha *(+1)*
05 Michael Sweetney *(-1)*
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wishbone

07 P.J. Brown * -1
16 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
16 Ben Gordon
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa
17 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha * +1 
05 Michael Sweetney 
11 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wade2Bosh

07 P.J. Brown 
16 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
16 Ben Gordon
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa
17 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha 
*04 Michael Sweetney (-)*
11 Tyrus Thomas
*16 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## ace20004u

Adrian Griffin -1
Nocioni +1


----------



## blinkofaneye

07 P.J. Brown 
16 Luol Deng
*08 Chris Duhon (-1)*
*17 Ben Gordon (+1)*
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha 
04 Michael Sweetney 
11 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

07 P.J. Brown 
16 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
17 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa
18 Andres Nocioni
*15 Thabo Sefolosha (-)* 
04 Michael Sweetney 
*12 Tyrus Thomas (+)*
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

*06 P.J. Brown (-)* 
16 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
17 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich
08 Viktor Khryapa
18 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
04 Michael Sweetney 
*13 Tyrus Thomas (+)*
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Hustle

06 P.J. Brown 
16 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
17 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich
07 Viktor Khryapa (-)
18 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
05 Michael Sweetney (+) 
13 Tyrus Thomas 
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

06 P.J. Brown 
16 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
17 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich
06 Viktor Khryapa (-)
18 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney (+) 
13 Tyrus Thomas 
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

06 P.J. Brown 
*17 Luol Deng (+)*
08 Chris Duhon 
17 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich
06 Viktor Khryapa
*17 Andres Nocioni (-)*
15 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
13 Tyrus Thomas 
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

06 P.J. Brown 
17 Luol Deng 
08 Chris Duhon 
17 Ben Gordon 
*20 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
*05 Viktor Khryapa (-1)*
17 Andres Nocioni 
15 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
13 Tyrus Thomas 
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

I just realized that ScottMay doesn't like Noc that much


----------



## ScottMay

UMfan83 said:


> I just realized that ScottMay doesn't like Noc that much


It's not really that at all. I just think Deng and Nocioni overlap in too many areas (you'll notice all my plus votes have been cast for Luol). Yes, they can play some 4 and 2 here and there, but each guy's strength is being a 3. With Tyrus Thomas probably representing the Bulls' best and last chance at a superstar, and given that he at least personally believes he's a three or a hybrid forward, it's time to get rid of the clutter. 

Outside of a couple of playoff games, Deng has vastly outperfomed Nocioni over the last two seasons. He's considerably younger and he'll be cheaper to re-sign, and he's got more upside.

However, my expectations for Deng have tapered off dramatically from this time last year, when I thought he was probably the Bulls' best player in the long haul. His relative lack of athleticism at his position will ultimately hold him back.

The only player I truly don't like for the Bulls this season is P.J. Brown. I would rather give his PT to almost any other guy on the roster who's capable of playing the 4 -- "Sweets," TT, Allen, Nocioni, Deng, etc. -- but I fear that Skiles plans to run him 30 minutes a night.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

06 P.J. Brown
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
*18 Ben Gordon (+1)*
20 Kirk Hinrich 
*04 Viktor Khryapa(-1)* 
17 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Michael Sweetney
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## BULLHITTER

> The only player I truly don't like for the Bulls this season is P.J. Brown. I would rather give his PT to almost any other guy on the roster who's capable of playing the 4 -- "Sweets," TT, Allen, Nocioni, Deng, etc. -- but I fear that Skiles plans to run him 30 minutes a night.


i don't want to sound like i'm pimping PJ for president or some such, however based on his track record, the makeup of this bull edition, and what his "role" will be for the bull, i'm of the opinion that PJ will have as good a season with the bull as he's had in his career. stating this however, doesn't mean that he'll be a double double guy, i'm suggesting his role will be like an AD (who many have asked to see come back) with better stats, high BB-IQ, and more overall game than previously advertised. further, there's enough depth at the 4 to not have to over-extend PJ over the course of 82 games (he'll probably be backing up at the 5 as well) so that he's a significant factor in the playoffs. his ability to hit the elbow jumper on the p&r will be a huge boon to this bull offense. 

if that means 30 minutes, so be it, but i believe they'll be productive 30 minutes nonetheless.


----------



## Tim-may

06 P.J. Brown
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
18 Ben Gordon
20 Kirk Hinrich 
04 Viktor Khryapa 
18 Andres Nocioni (+1)
15 Thabo Sefolosha
05 Michael Sweetney (-1)
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

*07 P.J. Brown (+1)*
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
18 Ben Gordon
20 Kirk Hinrich 
04 Viktor Khryapa 
18 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
*04 Michael Sweetney (-1)*
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## The Krakken

07 P.J. Brown 
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
*19 Ben Gordon (+1)*
20 Kirk Hinrich 
04 Viktor Khryapa 
18 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
*03 Michael Sweetney (-1)*
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## MikeDC

07 P.J. Brown 
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
19 Ben Gordon
20 Kirk Hinrich 
04 Viktor Khryapa 
18 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha
*02 Michael Sweetney (-1)*
* 14 Tyrus Thomas (+1)*
16 Ben Wallace
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## such sweet thunder

17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
19 Ben Gordon
19 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
04 Viktor Khryapa 
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
02 Michael Sweetney
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon (+)
18 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
04 Viktor Khryapa
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha 
02 Michael Sweetney
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## step

17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
*21 Ben Gordon (+)*
18 Kirk Hinrich
04 Viktor Khryapa
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*01 Michael Sweetney (-)*
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## kukoc4ever

17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
21 Ben Gordon 
18 Kirk Hinrich
*03 Viktor Khryapa (-)*
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*02 Michael Sweetney (+)*
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

07 PJ Brown
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
*20 Ben Gordon (-)
19 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
03 Viktor Khryapa 
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
02 Michael Sweetney
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


EDIT:

oops!

ok, put PJ back on the list with 7. poor guy, none of us even noticed. thunder, how cruel!


:laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever

Looks like SST killed PJ. 

I don't think he has anything against Thabo.


----------



## such sweet thunder

What can I say: that's the way I roll.


----------



## Hustle

07 PJ Brown
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich 
* 02 Viktor Khryapa (-)*
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
* 03 Michael Sweetney (+)*
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

07 PJ Brown
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich 
01 Viktor Khryapa (-)
18 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
04 Michael Sweetney (+)
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Blueoak

07 PJ Brown
17 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich 
00 Viktor Khryapa (-1)
19 Andres Nocioni (+1)
16 Thabo Sefolosha
04 Michael Sweetney
14 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace

Bye Bye Viktor


----------



## ViciousFlogging

07 PJ Brown
18 Luol Deng (+)
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon 
19 Kirk Hinrich 
19 Andres Nocioni 
16 Thabo Sefolosha
04 Michael Sweetney
13 Tyrus Thomas (-)
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

*Sigh* So long to The Wolverine (aka Viktor Khryapa. Seriously he got that 'nick as a Blazer).

07 PJ Brown
18 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon 
*20 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
19 Andres Nocioni 
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*03 Michael Sweetney (-1)*
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

07 PJ Brown
18 Luol Deng
*09 Chris Duhon (+)*
20 Ben Gordon 
20 Kirk Hinrich
19 Andres Nocioni 
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*02 Michael Sweetney (-1)*
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

07 PJ Brown
*19 Luol Deng (+)*
09 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon 
20 Kirk Hinrich
*18 Andres Nocioni (-)*
16 Thabo Sefolosha
02 Michael Sweetney
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## tmpsoft

07 PJ Brown
19 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
20 Kirk Hinrich
19 Andres Nocioni (+)
16 Thabo Sefolosha
01 Michael Sweetney (-)
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## ace20004u

07 PJ Brown
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon (-1)
20 Ben Gordon
20 Kirk Hinrich
19 Andres Nocioni 
16 Thabo Sefolosha
02 Michael Sweetney (+1)
13 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

07 PJ Brown
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
20 Ben Gordon
20 Kirk Hinrich
19 Andres Nocioni 
16 Thabo Sefolosha
03 Michael Sweetney (+1)
12 Tyrus Thomas (-1)
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## DaBullz

Tom Boerwinkle +1
Dennis Awtrey -1


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

07 PJ Brown
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
19 Andres Nocioni 
16 Thabo Sefolosha
02 Michael Sweetney (-1)
12 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## bruindre

07 PJ Brown
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
*20 Andres Nocioni* (+)
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*01 Michael Sweetney* (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

*08 PJ Brown (+1)*
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*00 Michael Sweetney (-1)* 
12 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace

Goodbye Sweets, it's nothing personal. Nine players left...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

King Joseus said:


> Goodbye Sweets, it's nothing personal. Nine players left...



BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ScottMay

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Seriously . . . I'm no great fan of the fat man, and I think the odds of his coming into camp sleek and vigorous are practically non-existent, but we just booted the only player we have who can reliably score a basket from the paint in a halfcourt set.

P.J. Brown had 22% of his "close" attempts BLOCKED last year. :shudder:


----------



## UMfan83

That was a hard fought battle between people who wanted Sweetney, and the people that didn't.

This list feels a lot lighter now, does it not?


----------



## Hustle

I like sweets but he was the obvious next elimination.


----------



## King Joseus

I like Sweetney, actually. But I had to force him out or else he'd have gone up and down for a long time. I'm sure he'd prefer to stay still. Besides, now everyone'll get rid of PJ, and then we'll have to somehow eliminate all of these guys with a whole bunch of points on their side...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*09 PJ Brown (+1)*
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
16 Thabo Sefolosha
*11 Tyrus Thomas (-1)*
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Hustle

09 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
*15 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
11 Tyrus Thomas 
*17 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## ace20004u

ScottMay said:


> Seriously . . . I'm no great fan of the fat man, and I think the odds of his coming into camp sleek and vigorous are practically non-existent, but we just booted the only player we have who can reliably score a basket from the paint in a halfcourt set.
> 
> P.J. Brown had 22% of his "close" attempts BLOCKED last year. :shudder:


Yeah thats why I plussed him when he was almost gone, we need a post player at least ONE legitimate guy.


----------



## ace20004u

09 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon (-1)
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
15 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas (+1) 
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

09 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon (+1)
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
12 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

EDIT: after Rhyder's post.

09 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
*22 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
20 Andres Nocioni
*13 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
12 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## kukoc4ever

*08 PJ Brown (-1)*
19 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
22 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
*18 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## Bullsky

08 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
*07 Chris Duhon (-1)*
20 Ben Gordon
22 Kirk Hinrich 
*21 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder

ScottMay said:


> Seriously . . . I'm no great fan of the fat man, and I think the odds of his coming into camp sleek and vigorous are practically non-existent, but we just booted the only player we have who can reliably score a basket from the paint in a halfcourt set.
> 
> P.J. Brown had 22% of his "close" attempts BLOCKED last year. :shudder:


 Way too much thought going in to this .


----------



## such sweet thunder

mizenkay said:


> EDIT: after Rhyder's post.
> 
> 09 PJ Brown
> 19 Luol Deng
> 08 Chris Duhon
> 20 Ben Gordon
> *22 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
> 20 Andres Nocioni
> *13 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> 12 Tyrus Thomas
> 17 Ben Wallace


08 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich (-)
21 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

such sweet thunder said:


> 08 PJ Brown
> 19 Luol Deng
> 07 Chris Duhon
> 20 Ben Gordon
> 21 Kirk Hinrich (-)
> 21 Andres Nocioni
> 14 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
> 12 Tyrus Thomas
> 18 Ben Wallace


um, thunder, you need to vote after *Bullsky*. not me. it's not personal, ya know. it's just the game.

love this thread by the way!


----------



## such sweet thunder

mizenkay said:


> um, thunder, you need to vote after *Bullsky*. not me. it's not personal, ya know. it's just the game.
> 
> love this thread by the way!


 Careful Miz, 

or I'll drop Hinrich like I did Malic Allen on page 2. My Thabo man-crush is not to be trifled with .


----------



## UMfan83

08 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni (+)
14 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

This is getting tough, I really like all the remaining players.


----------



## ScottMay

08 PJ Brown 
*20 Luol Deng (+)*
07 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich
*21 Andres Nocioni (-)*
14 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## MikeDC

08 PJ Brown
20 Luol Deng 
07 Chris Duhon
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich
21 Andres Nocioni
* 13 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
* 13 Tyrus Thomas (+)*
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Hustle

What do you guys think about this vbookie idea?

Will this thread reach it's conclusion before preseason starts?


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet

08 PJ Brown
20 Luol Deng
*08 Chris Duhon (+)*
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich
21 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
*12 Tyrus Thomas (-)* 
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Blueoak

08 PJ Brown
20 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon (-1)
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni (+1)
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Philomath

Sloth encouraged people to say why they were voting if they wanted to - on behalf of the lurkers, please do (if you want to). Is it just random? Is it your favorite/least favorite? Because you think one guy will get time at the expense of another? Because one's overrated and one's underrated? Because one is our only post player on offense, while another (while talented) is one of many small forwards? Some I think I can figure out, but others just puzzle me. But I'm not very quick.

Just a humble suggestion from a wallflower who isn't quite getting it.


----------



## Dancon7

07 PJ Brown (-1)
20 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon
21 Ben Gordon (+1)
21 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## tmpsoft

06 PJ Brown (-1)
20 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon
21 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

*05 PJ Brown (-1)*
20 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon
21 Ben Gordon
*22 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
22 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging

05 PJ Brown 
21 Luol Deng (+)
06 Chris Duhon (-)
21 Ben Gordon
22 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
14 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

To answer Philomath, I personally am pimping Deng in this game because I still have very high hopes for him and I think he's been lost in the shuffle a bit given the obvious and understandable enthusiasm over Noc, Wallace, and our rookies the past few months.


----------



## crazyfan

08 PJ Brown 
19 Luol Deng
*09 Chris Duhon (+)* 
20 Ben Gordon
21 Kirk Hinrich 
20 Andres Nocioni
*15 Thabo Sefolosha (-)* 
12 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

ViciousFlogging said:


> To answer Philomath, I personally am pimping Deng in this game because I still have very high hopes for him and I think he's been lost in the shuffle a bit given the obvious and understandable enthusiasm over Noc, Wallace, and our rookies the past few months.


I kind of admit I'm pimping Hinrich a little bit. Dude has really grown on me this past season as an NBA player.

As that list dwindles down to a precious few this does become a little bit harder to deduct points from players I otherwise like.


----------



## Dancon7

Crazyfan, you posted standings that weren't current. This is where we're at after your vote:

05 PJ Brown 
21 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon (+)
21 Ben Gordon
22 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wishbone

04 PJ Brown (-)
21 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon (+)
21 Ben Gordon
22 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

*03 PJ Brown (-)*
21 Luol Deng
*09 Chris Duhon (+)*
21 Ben Gordon
22 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

Gotta say, this 9 man rotation is what I hope to see the most on the floor. Add a little Sweetney... This is a good, deep, rotation amd a nice mix of vets, rookies, and talent.


----------



## ScottMay

Philomath said:


> Sloth encouraged people to say why they were voting if they wanted to - on behalf of the lurkers, please do (if you want to). Is it just random? Is it your favorite/least favorite? Because you think one guy will get time at the expense of another? Because one's overrated and one's underrated? Because one is our only post player on offense, while another (while talented) is one of many small forwards? Some I think I can figure out, but others just puzzle me. But I'm not very quick.
> 
> Just a humble suggestion from a wallflower who isn't quite getting it.


Here's my reasoning:



ScottMay said:


> It's not really that at all. I just think Deng and Nocioni overlap in too many areas (you'll notice all my plus votes have been cast for Luol). Yes, they can play some 4 and 2 here and there, but each guy's strength is being a 3. With Tyrus Thomas probably representing the Bulls' best and last chance at a superstar, and given that he at least personally believes he's a three or a hybrid forward, it's time to get rid of the clutter.
> 
> Outside of a couple of playoff games, Deng has vastly outperfomed Nocioni over the last two seasons. He's considerably younger and he'll be cheaper to re-sign, and he's got more upside.
> 
> However, my expectations for Deng have tapered off dramatically from this time last year, when I thought he was probably the Bulls' best player in the long haul. His relative lack of athleticism at his position will ultimately hold him back.
> 
> The only player I truly don't like for the Bulls this season is P.J. Brown. I would rather give his PT to almost any other guy on the roster who's capable of playing the 4 -- "Sweets," TT, Allen, Nocioni, Deng, etc. -- but I fear that Skiles plans to run him 30 minutes a night.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3990101&postcount=90


----------



## mizenkay

03 PJ Brown 
*20 Luol Deng (-)*
09 Chris Duhon 
21 Ben Gordon
*23 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
22 Andres Nocioni
13 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace


see, i don't _always_ deduct from thabo! :smilewink


----------



## Rhyder

04 PJ Brown (+)
20 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon 
21 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

Deducting from Thabo as I think he should be the next to go. He's likely to be fourth or fifth guard in the rotation and everyone still on the list is likely to be ahead of him on the depth chart.

I added to PJ as I think he's the most undervalued.


----------



## Big_CKansas

04 PJ Brown
20 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon (+)
23 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

I took a point from the least imprtant player on the team and gave it to the most important player on the team. Sorry Thabo, but until you can prove to me you can play the point in the NBA you are the least important.


----------



## Ron Cey

05 PJ Brown (+1)
20 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon (-1)
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich 
22 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

PJ Brown is going to be a whole lot more important to the team this year than back up guards like Duhon and Thabo. 

I don't understand why he's about to get "voted off".


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

06 PJ Brown (+1)
20 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich 
22 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas (-1)
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Big_CKansas said:


> I took a point from the least imprtant player on the team and gave it to the most important player on the team. Sorry Thabo, but until you can prove to me you can play the point in the NBA you are the least important.


While I think Thabo does have some PG skills, I'm not sure why a 6'6" two guard needs to prove he can play the point to demonstrate his worth.


----------



## bruindre

*05 PJ Brown* (-)
20 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich 
22 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas 
*19 Ben Wallace* (+)


----------



## King Joseus

*04 PJ Brown (-)*
20 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
*23 Andres Nocioni (+)*
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace

I don't understand why everyone keeps taking into account rotational values of having certain players still on board. I acknowledge that Sweetney is most likely our best offensive presence in the post, for instance, but I like all of these other players more. _ Actually, I don't like all of these players more. I like Sweetney over Brown and Wallace, but Sweetney was on the way out and had to be put out of his misery..._

In the end, there'll only be one player. He's not going to be playing teams 1-on-5 or anything, he'll be a reflection of who our favorite player (as a board) is - to some degree of accuracy. I don't like Ben Wallace. Do I think he won't contribute? Not at all. He better. I still gave him (-)'s though on account of the fact that I don't like him.

But I guess you all can vote how you want. I guess... :curse:



:clown:


----------



## ScottMay

04 PJ Brown
*21 Luol Deng (+)*
08 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
*22 Andres Nocioni (-)*
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

King Joseus said:


> I don't understand why everyone keeps taking into account rotational values of having certain players still on board. I acknowledge that Sweetney is most likely our best offensive presence in the post, for instance, but I like all of these other players more. _ Actually, I don't like all of these players more. I like Sweetney over Brown and Wallace, but Sweetney was on the way out and had to be put out of his misery..._
> 
> In the end, there'll only be one player. He's not going to be playing teams 1-on-5 or anything, he'll be a reflection of who our favorite player (as a board) is - to some degree of accuracy. I don't like Ben Wallace. Do I think he won't contribute? Not at all. He better. I still gave him (-)'s though on account of the fact that I don't like him.
> 
> But I guess you all can vote how you want. I guess... :curse:


I didn't know this was to vote who was your favorite. I thought it was open-ended for a reason. If not, everyone would be voting virtually the same way every vote. I've been giving a minus to who will be the least important to the team's success this year, and a plus to whoever I think is most undervalued.

PJ will be a 14/8 guy if he gets 30mpg. I don't see how he could be voted out ahead of Sefolosha or Duhon. Maybe it's because he probably won't be around after this year?

Save P.J.!


----------



## Tim-may

03 PJ Brown (-1)
21 Luol Deng 
08 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni (+1)
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace[/QUOTE]


----------



## ScottMay

Rhyder said:


> PJ will be a 14/8 guy if he gets 30mpg. I don't see how he could be voted out ahead of Sefolosha or Duhon. Maybe it's because he probably won't be around after this year?
> 
> Save P.J.!


I guess I won't quibble with your rebounding prediction, but P.J. Brown's career high in scoring is 11.8. Ten years ago.

I think if we get 7 and 7 from P.J. and he sticks to doing nothing but taking open 15 footers (which he won't get in the same qtys he did in NO), we count our blessings and go from there.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*02 PJ Brown (-1)*
21 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
22 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas
*20 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## such sweet thunder

*01 PJ Brown (-1)*
21 Luol Deng
08 Chris Duhon
22 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni
*12 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
11 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

01 PJ Brown 
21 Luol Deng
*09 Chris Duhon (+1)*
22 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni
*11 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
11 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


Sorry Thabo, gotta show me something in the NBA first.

And still no love for Duhon on this board either...


----------



## Wynn

*00 PJ Brown (-1)*
21 Luol Deng
*10 Chris Duhon (+1)*
22 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace

....and then there were 8......


----------



## Philomath

ScottMay said:


> Here's my reasoning:


Yep I know. It was part of what made me want to see others. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeDC

21 Luol Deng
*09 Chris Duhon (-10)*
22 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
* 12 Tyrus Thomas (+1)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## The Krakken

21 Luol Deng
09 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon (+1)
23 Kirk Hinrich
21 Andres Nocioni (-1)
11 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas 
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

Why does Thabo have the 2nd lowest? Some people are going to get ran over by the Sefolocamotive one of these days.


----------



## Bullsky

21 Luol Deng
*08 Chris Duhon (-1)*
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
21 Andres Nocioni 
*12 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
12 Tyrus Thomas 
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder

Jim Ian said:


> 01 PJ Brown
> 21 Luol Deng
> *09 Chris Duhon (+1)*
> 22 Ben Gordon
> 23 Kirk Hinrich
> 23 Andres Nocioni
> *11 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> 11 Tyrus Thomas
> 20 Ben Wallace
> 
> 
> Sorry Thabo, gotta show me something in the NBA first.
> 
> And still no love for Duhon on this board either...


"How could you?"


----------



## Showtyme

21 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon (-1)
22 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
21 Andres Nocioni 
12 Thabo Sefolosha
13 Tyrus Thomas (+1)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

Everytime someone substracts from Thabo, God kills a kitten.

21 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon 
22 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni (+)
12 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas -
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## RagingBulls316

21 Luol Deng
06 Chris Duhon (-)
23 Ben Gordon (+)
23 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging

22 Luol Deng (+)
06 Chris Duhon 
23 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace

don't hate me, sst.


----------



## Rhyder

22 Luol Deng
07 Chris Duhon (+)
23 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
12 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace

I think Thabo should go before Duhon, therefore this is the most influential.


----------



## Blueoak

22 Luol Deng
06 Chris Duhon (-1)
23 Ben Gordon 
23 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni (+1)
10 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace

Potential vs. Experience. Chose to deduct from Duhon instead of Sefo or Tyrus. Nocioni gets the plus.


----------



## tmpsoft

22 Luol Deng
05 Chris Duhon (-1)
23 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni (+1)
10 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

22 Luol Deng
05 Chris Duhon
23 Ben Gordon
23 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni (+1)
09 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
12 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace

Ouch, I got a sharp pain in my...umm...male genitalia when I chose to vote against Thabo.


----------



## soonerterp

sloth said:


> Everytime someone substracts from Thabo, God kills a kitten.


I'm allergic to kittens. 

I will say that Sefolosha is a very promising rookie and I admire that he's by all accounts a well rounded young man. But I, too, want to see him play first.

22 Luol Deng
05 Chris Duhon
23 Ben Gordon
*24* Kirk Hinrich (+)
25 Andres Nocioni
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
*19* Ben Wallace (-1) (sorry, Ben)


----------



## crazyfan

22 Luol Deng
*06 Chris Duhon (+)*
23 Ben Gordon
24 Kirk Hinrich 
*24 Andres Nocioni (-)*
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

*23 Luol Deng (+)*
06 Chris Duhon
23 Ben Gordon
24 Kirk Hinrich 
*23 Andres Nocioni (-)*
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

23 Luol Deng
06 Chris Duhon
23 Ben Gordon
24 Kirk Hinrich 
23 Andres Nocioni
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
*11 Tyrus Thomas (-1)*
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

23 Luol Deng
*05 Chris Duhon (-1)*
23 Ben Gordon
*25 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
23 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

hmm. something's off. nocioni went from 23 to 21 in posts #169 (mike) and #170 (krakken)

just saying. but we'll just follow ron's post anyway...


23 Luol Deng
05 Chris Duhon 
23 Ben Gordon
*26 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
23 Andres Nocioni
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

mizenkay said:


> but we'll just follow ron's post anyway...


I just quote the most recent post.


----------



## mizenkay

Ron Cey said:


> I just quote the most recent post.


 i know. me too. i was just saying that nocioni mysteriously went down one more point than he should have back between mike and krakken's posts which were successive.

oh well.


----------



## garnett

23 Luol Deng
05 Chris Duhon 
23 Ben Gordon
26 Kirk Hinrich
*22 Andres Nocioni (-)*
09 Thabo Sefolosha
*12 Tyrus Thomas (+1)* 
19 Ben Wallace

To the future!


----------



## blinkofaneye

23 Luol Deng
04 Chris Duhon (-)
24 Ben Gordon (+)
26 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni 
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## bruindre

23 Luol Deng
*03 Chris Duhon* (-)
24 Ben Gordon 
26 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni 
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas 
*20 Ben Wallace* (+)


----------



## The Krakken

23 Luol Deng
*02 Chris Duhon* (-)
*25 Ben Gordon* (+)
26 Kirk Hinrich
22 Andres Nocioni 
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas 
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

23 Luol Deng
*03 Chris Duhon (+1)*
25 Ben Gordon
26 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni 
09 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas 
*19 Ben Wallace (-1)*

EDIT: Made the Nocioni correction


----------



## King Joseus

23 Luol Deng
*02 Chris Duhon (-1)*
_26 Ben Gordon_
26 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni 
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
12 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace

Note: If you look back right around where the Nocioni error was made, you'll find that The Krakken's + vote for Ben Gordon is not counted. I made this correction above.


----------



## such sweet thunder

23 Luol Deng
*01 Chris Duhon (-1)*
26 Ben Gordon
26 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni 
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
12 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace

Ben Gordon tied for the lead? I'm kind of curious what is going to happen if it comes down to Kirk v. Gordon.


----------



## Rodman

23 Luol Deng
02 Chris Duhon (+1)
26 Ben Gordon
26 Kirk Hinrich
23 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace (-1)


----------



## King Joseus

Hmm. I forgot to add a point to Thabo in my post. So after mine, he should've had 10, making him have 11 now.


----------



## Dre

23 Luol Deng
01 Chris Duhon (-1)
26 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
23 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace.


----------



## Petey

23 Luol Deng
00 Chris Duhon (-1)
26 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace

YES!!! I've killed off Duhon!!!

*DEATH BLOW!*

-Petey


----------



## kukoc4ever

23 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
*27 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
*19 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## thebullybully

23 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon (-1)
28 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

23 Luol Deng 
*27 Ben Gordon (+1)
26 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
23 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
12 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

23 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
23 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
12 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Tim-may

23 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich 
24 Andres Nocioni (+1)
09 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
12 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## ViciousFlogging

24 Luol Deng (+)
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich 
24 Andres Nocioni 
09 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas (-)
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet

24 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon
*28 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
24 Andres Nocioni
*08 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## thebullybully

24 Luol Deng 
*26 Ben Gordon (-1)*
*29 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
24 Andres Nocioni
08 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
19 Ben Wallace


Mine 202 got axed by 203 so I reapplied it.


----------



## mizenkay

24 Luol Deng 
*25 Ben Gordon (-1)*
29 Kirk Hinrich 
24 Andres Nocioni
08 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
*20 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## Blueoak

23 Luol Deng (-1)
25 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich 
25 Andres Nocioni (+1)
08 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

23 Luol Deng 
*26 Ben Gordon (+1)
28 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
25 Andres Nocioni 
08 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

*24 Luol Deng (+)*
26 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich
*24 Andres Nocioni (-)*
08 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

24 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich (+)
24 Andres Nocioni
07 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
11 Tyrus Thomas
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Bulls4Life

24 Luol Deng -1 (=23)
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
07 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas +1 (=12)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

Bulls4Life said:


> 24 Luol Deng -1 (=23)
> 26 Ben Gordon
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> 24 Andres Nocioni
> 07 Thabo Sefolosha
> 11 Tyrus Thomas +1 (=12)
> 20 Ben Wallace


Just making sure this is correct which is why I'm quoting yours (correct except perhaps for my additions/subtractions)

23 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
07 Thabo Sefolosha
*13 Tyrus Thomas (+1)
19 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## andras

*24 Luol Deng (+1)*
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
07 Thabo Sefolosha
13 Tyrus Thomas
*18 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## Wynn

24 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
*08 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
13 Tyrus Thomas
*17 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## Ron Cey

24 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich 
24 Andres Nocioni
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
*12 Tyrus Thomas (-1)*
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## crazyfan

24 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
*28 Kirk Hinrich (-)* 
24 Andres Nocioni
09 Thabo Sefolosha 
12 Tyrus Thomas 
*18 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## Showtyme

24 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich 
25 Andres Nocioni (+1)
09 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas (-1)
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## bruindre

24 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich 
25 Andres Nocioni 
*08 Thabo Sefolosha* (-)
11 Tyrus Thomas 
*19 Ben Wallace * (+)


----------



## BG7

24 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon (+)
27 Kirk Hinrich (-)
25 Andres Nocioni
08 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## andras

*25 Luol Deng (+)*
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
08 Thabo Sefolosha 
11 Tyrus Thomas
*18 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## such sweet thunder

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
*10 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Bullsky

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
10 Tyrus Thomas
*17 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## kukoc4ever

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
* 26 Kirk Hinrich (-1) *
25 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Tyrus Thomas
*18 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## MikeDC

*24 Luol Deng (-1)*
27 Ben Gordon
26 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
* 11 Tyrus Thomas (+1)*
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

24 Luol Deng
*26 Ben Gordon (-)
27 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
25 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Blueoak

23 Luol Deng (-)
26 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
26 Andres Nocioni (+)
10 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

23 Luol Deng 
*27 Ben Gordon*
27 Kirk Hinrich
*25 Andres Nocioni *
10 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## crazyfan

23 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
*24 Andres Nocioni (-)* 
10 Thabo Sefolosha
11 Tyrus Thomas 
*19 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## RagingBulls316

23 Luol Deng 
*28 Ben Gordon*(+)
27 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni 
10 Thabo Sefolosha
*10 Tyrus Thomas* (-) 
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## King Joseus

23 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
*11 Thabo Sefolosha*
*09 Tyrus Thomas*
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

23 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
27 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
10 Tyrus Thomas (+)
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

*22 Luol Deng (-1)* (sorry, dude 'cos you seem like a good guy)
28 Ben Gordon
*28 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
24 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Tyrus Thomas
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## andras

*23 Luol Deng (+1)*
28 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Tyrus Thomas
*18 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## bbasok

23 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich(+1)
24 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace (-1)


----------



## andras

*24 Luol Deng (+1)*
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
10 Tyrus Thomas
*16 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

24 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
*28 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
24 Andres Nocioni
*11 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)* 
10 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## bruindre

24 Luol Deng
*29 Ben Gordon* (+)
28 Kirk Hinrich 
24 Andres Nocioni
*10 Thabo Sefolosha * (-)
10 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

24 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon +
28 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
9 Tyrus Thomas -
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder

24 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon 
28 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
*11 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
*8 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## kukoc4ever

24 Luol Deng
*29 Ben Gordon (-)*
28 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
8 Tyrus Thomas
*17 Ben Wallace (+)*


Amazing... the multi time all-star, DPOY, 60 million dollar man is only 5th of 7 in points.

Closer in points to the never played a game Tyrus Thomas than to Ben Gordon.


----------



## mizenkay

24 Luol Deng
*28 Ben Gordon (-)
29 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
24 Andres Nocioni
11 Thabo Sefolosha
8 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

*25 Luol Deng (+)*
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
*23 Andres Nocioni (-)*
11 Thabo Sefolosha
8 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Showtyme

25 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni (+1)
11 Thabo Sefolosha
7 Tyrus Thomas (-1)
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

25 Luol Deng 
*29 Ben Gordon(+1) *
29 Kirk Hinrich
24 Andres Nocioni 
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (-1) *
7 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Blueoak

25 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni (+1)
9 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
7 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## andras

*26 Luol Deng (+1)*
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
*8 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
7 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
7 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
7 Tyrus Thomas
18 Ben Wallace (+)


----------



## Wynn

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
*8 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
7 Tyrus Thomas
*17 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## Ron Cey

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
*9 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
*6 Tyrus Thomas (-1)*
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
25 Andres Nocioni
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
*5 Tyrus Thomas (-1)*
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> 26 Luol Deng
> 29 Ben Gordon
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> 25 Andres Nocioni
> *10 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
> *5 Tyrus Thomas (-1)*
> 17 Ben Wallace


Ouch! Tyrus just got hit by a 1-2 combo from one fan who wanted him drafted, and one who didn't. He's on the ropes.


----------



## andras

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
*26 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
*9 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
5 Tyrus Thomas
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## ScottMay

andras said:


> 26 Luol Deng
> 29 Ben Gordon
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> *26 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
> *9 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> 5 Tyrus Thomas
> 17 Ben Wallace


I thought we had to wait a minimum of 15 other posters' votes before we posted again?


----------



## Wynn

ScottMay said:


> I thought we had to wait a minimum of 15 other posters' votes before we posted again?


...especially if you're inclined to vote against Thabo!


----------



## MikeDC

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
26 Andres Nocioni
*08 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
*06 Tyrus Thomas (+1)*
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## MikeDC

by the way, the general voting against Thomas seems insane to me. This kid is our future.


----------



## gyrus

26 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
27 Andres Nocioni (+)
08 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## Rhyder

ScottMay said:


> I thought we had to wait a minimum of 15 other posters' votes before we posted again?


Yeah, seems he jumped the gun by 5 posters. He should have to make up those posters he didn't wait for and wait 20 posters before his next vote.


----------



## Ron Cey

MikeDC said:


> by the way, the general voting against Thomas seems insane to me. This kid is our future.


This is part of the problem with things like this, I guess. Folks use different criteria. For example, I've been voting purely based on how I value them for this coming season. Hence, I've been voting for Thabo and against Thomas because I think, this season, Thabo will contribute more. 

This is also why I editorialized when PJ was about to be voted off prior to Duhon. Indeed, were PJ still on the board, I'd be voting from him over Thomas as well. 

If I was voting purely from a "player of the future" point of view, I wouldn't have voted against Thomas even once yet.


----------



## soonerterp

ScottMay said:


> I thought we had to wait a minimum of 15 other posters' votes before we posted again?





rhyder said:


> Yeah, seems he jumped the gun by 5 posters. He should have to make up those posters he didn't wait for and wait 20 posters before his next vote.





sloth said:


> Alright, every player starts with 10 points. You put (+) next to someone, and add a point to their score and a (-) next to another player, and subtract a point from his score. In the end, only one will remain. *15 people must go before you can go again.* Enjoy. If you want, you can leave an explanation of why you voted one way or another.


Yep. Rules have been broken.


----------



## mizenkay

i just thought it's a popularity contest. kinda like high school.

been waiting patiently for my turn, so could three more people please vote so i can go?? thanks!!



:biggrin: 


and as far as the thabo-worship, it's really sweet, but the kid will be a rookie in the nba this season and no matter how you slice it he'll have his struggles, and his moments of brilliance, not to mention the frustration with not getting calls (what? you think that's going to change??! ha).

he'll contribute sorta like nocioni did his first season. there's going to be growing pains and at times he will be cringe worthy. same goes for T-Rex. he'll have his moments too. some will be jaw-droppingly great, some, not so much. 

it's the nba people.


----------



## narek

26 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon(-)
29 Kirk Hinrich
28 Andres Nocioni (+)
08 Thabo Sefolosha
06 Tyrus Thomas
16 Ben Wallace 


There. I've voted. No idea if I've done this right or not, but since it seems there's a need for someone to vote, I did.


----------



## such sweet thunder

narek said:


> 26 Luol Deng
> 28 Ben Gordon(-)
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> 28 Andres Nocioni (+)
> 08 Thabo Sefolosha
> 06 Tyrus Thomas
> 16 Ben Wallace
> 
> 
> There. I've voted. No idea if I've done this right or not, but since it seems there's a need for someone to vote, I did.


Sorry Narek, you voted incorrectly. Please see my vote. 

26 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
28 Andres Nocioni
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
05 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
16 Ben Wallace 

Kinda' like high school. . . except everyones taller than me.


----------



## Wynn

mizenkay said:


> .....and as far as the thabo-worship, it's really sweet.....


[blushing]Awwwww....... :batting-eyelash-smiley: ......she called me sweet![/blushing]


----------



## Philomath

Sweetney is important, but he is also clearly not one of the best players on the team. So, I think how you vote on Sweetney depends not on the player, but what you think you're voting on. This is why I encouraged people to explain their votes, as people seemed to have different reasons why they were giving or taking away a point. 

I think this poll is a referendum on what posters think a "point" should mean, more than any opinion about the Bulls season. By casting a vote in the game, you're casting a vote on the game. It's a meta-game! :clown: 

The game won't be defined until the winner is known. That's my corollary to The 6ft Hurdle's law. Sloth is a genius.


----------



## AirJordan™

26 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
28 Andres Nocioni
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
05 Tyrus Thomas
*15 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## mizenkay

26 Luol Deng
*27 Ben Gordon (-)
30 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
28 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
05 Tyrus Thomas
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

26 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon (+)
30 Kirk Hinrich 
28 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
04 Tyrus Thomas (-)
15 Ben Wallace 

Aye, an experiment of Social Darwinism at its finest .


----------



## ace20004u

26 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon (-)
30 Kirk Hinrich 
28 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
05 Tyrus Thomas (+)
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## mgolding

26 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
30 Kirk Hinrich
28 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
*04 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
*16 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## Big_CKansas

26 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich (+)
28 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
03 Tyrus Thomas (-)
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## thebullybully

25 Luol Deng (-1)
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
28 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha
03 Tyrus Thomas 
16 Ben Wallace


Go popularity contest!

Edited for bad math.

I think this is the first time I've ever voted for the front runner in a popularity contest, so maybe I'll void my vote with another vote the opposite direction in 15 posts.


----------



## X-Factor

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
28 Andres Nocioni
*11 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
2 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
16 Ben Wallace


----------



## Tim-may

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
29 Andres Nocioni (+1)
11 Thabo Sefolosha
02 Tyrus Thomas 
15 Ben Wallace (-1)


----------



## King Joseus

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
29 Andres Nocioni
*12 Thabo Sefolosha
01 Tyrus Thomas *
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Petey

25 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
*33 Kirk Hinrich (+) *
29 Andres Nocioni
12 Thabo Sefolosha
*00 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
15 Ben Wallace

w00t!

Another death blow!

3 posts in survivor games, 3 death blows!



-Petey


----------



## BG7

Petey said:


> 25 Luol Deng
> 27 Ben Gordon
> *33 Kirk Hinrich (+) *
> 29 Andres Nocioni
> 12 Thabo Sefolosha
> *00 Tyrus Thomas (-)*
> 15 Ben Wallace
> 
> w00t!
> 
> Another death blow!
> 
> 3 posts in survivor games, 3 death blows!
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


It might be your breath.


----------



## ScottMay

:no:

*26 Luol Deng (+)*
27 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
*28 Andres Nocioni (-)*
12 Thabo Sefolosha
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Blueoak

26 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
29 Andres Nocioni (+)
11 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

26 Luol Deng
*28 Ben Gordon (+1)
32 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
29 Andres Nocioni 
11 Thabo Sefolosha
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

26 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
*30 Andres Nocioni (+)
10 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
15 Ben Wallace

Edit: If this goes as long as I think it will, will we be adding the new players we get with the standard 10 starting points?


----------



## BG7

UMfan83 said:


> 26 Luol Deng
> 28 Ben Gordon
> 32 Kirk Hinrich
> *30 Andres Nocioni (+)
> 10 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> 15 Ben Wallace
> 
> Edit: If this goes as long as I think it will, will we be adding the new players we get with the standard 10 starting points?


No, Shawn Kemp will be out faster than you can say Thabo.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

27 Luol Deng (+)
27 Ben Gordon (-)
32 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni 
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
*33 Kirk Hinrich* (+1)
30 Andres Nocioni 
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
*14 Ben Wallace* (-1)


----------



## Wynn

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni 
*11 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)* 
*13 Ben Wallace (-1)*

Long live King Thabo!!


----------



## crazyfan

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
*29 Andres Nocioni (-)*
11 Thabo Sefolosha 
*14 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## LegoHat

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni (+)
10 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
14 Ben Wallace


----------



## johnston797

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
34 Kirk Hinrich (+)
30 Andres Nocioni 
9 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
14 Ben Wallace

This thread must end.


----------



## Ron Cey

27 Luol Deng
*26 Ben Gordon (-1)*
34 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
9 Thabo Sefolosha 
*15 Ben Wallace (+1)*

How many people actually believe that Ben Gordon is more important to this team this year than Ben Wallace? 

Come on, people. Save Big Ben!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

27 Luol Deng
*25 Ben Gordon (-1)*
34 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
*10 Thabo Sefolosha (+1) *
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## kukoc4ever

27 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon 
*33 Kirk Hinrich(-1)*
30 Andres Nocioni
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
*16 Ben Wallace(+1)*


----------



## mizenkay

27 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon 
33 Kirk Hinrich
*29 Andres Nocioni (-)*
10 Thabo Sefolosha 
*17 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## Rhyder

27 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon 
33 Kirk Hinrich
29 Andres Nocioni 
09 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
18 Ben Wallace (+)


----------



## paxman

27 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon 
*32 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
30 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
09 Thabo Sefolosha
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

Ron Cey said:


> How many people actually believe that Ben Gordon is more important to this team this year than Ben Wallace?
> 
> Come on, people. Save Big Ben!!


Similarly, how many people think Thabo is more important than any of the guys remaining.

I know everyone loves themselves some rookies so they can clamor on years down the road that they were right about xyz guy. I am guilty of this as well as I was cheering for Hinrich to be drafted after Wade was taken much to the dismay of the majority. This is probably why he quickly turned into my favorite Bull (coupled with the departure of Elton).

With Thabo, I can't believe our #13 pick was voted out after our #4 pick. Is it because we all don't know much about him outside of some clips and a few preseson games? Are we all hoping for something he most likely isn't? Is he cute? I don't see the lady posters voting for Swiss Chocolate very often. :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre

27 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon 
32 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
*08 Thabo Sefolosha* (-)
*19 Ben Wallace* (+)


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

27 Luol Deng
*26 Ben Gordon (+1)*
*31 Kirk Hinrich (-1)* 
30 Andres Nocioni 
08 Thabo Sefolosha
19 Ben Wallace

The motto of this team is: anyone can be a leading scorer, but not everyone can be Kirk


----------



## such sweet thunder

27 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
18 Ben Wallace (-1)*

Thabos a fighter.


----------



## andras

27 Luol Deng 
*27 Ben Gordon (+1)*
31 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
*08 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

> Similarly, how many people think Thabo is more important than any of the guys remaining.


He's not. I think he should be, and will be, voted off next. I just happened to notice that the reigning DPOY's vote count was getting perilously low, so I voted him +. I also voted Gordon - since, after Thabo is eliminated by others, I'll be going for him next. 



> With Thabo, I can't believe our #13 pick was voted out after our #4 pick.


I tried voting out Thomas before Thabo because I think Thabo, this season, will admirably fill a more immediate need. In no way do I expect him to ultimately be the better player. 

All of my voting is based on a "this season" analysis.


----------



## soonerterp

Rhyder said:


> Is he cute? I don't see the lady posters voting for Swiss Chocolate very often. :biggrin:


I'm allergic to chocolate.  But I am female so thanks for recognizing that both genders are present here!

Okay, seriously, I think Sefolosha is in a position to surprise people because he's under the radar, and as I posted elsewhere, it is quite possibly a good thing that he's not being overhyped.

Additional thought -- in that sense, because he's being underhyped, I think he'll have a better opportunity to prove his worth as an NBA player ON THE COURT, and at the end of the day that's what's more important. It'll take a while but eventually folks will notice him and say, "Wow, that guy's pretty good ... " Isn't that better than drafting some guy who's hyped to the heavens and turns out to be a gigantic disappointment? To me, Sefolosha is low risk/potentially high reward ... but a lot of us won't know until we see him play, so take it easy, yo.

I don't think its my turn to vote again so that'll come later.


----------



## Showtyme

27 Luol Deng 
*28 Ben Gordon (+1)*
31 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
*07 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder

Ron Cey said:


> He's not. I think he should be, and will be, voted off next. I just happened to notice that the reigning DPOY's vote count was getting perilously low, so I voted him +. I also voted Gordon - since, after Thabo is eliminated by others, I'll be going for him next.


Hater.


----------



## Ron Cey

such sweet thunder said:


> Hater.


He's going down.










:rocket: :biggrin:


----------



## soonerterp

Never mind, I just counted, there've been 15 ballots cast since I last did so.

*26 Luol Deng* (-1)
28 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni 
*08 Thabo Sefolosha* (+1) (happy now?  )
18 Ben Wallace

[EDIT--Major typographical error pointed out to me by Wynn a few posts down]


----------



## Jim Ian

*27 Luol Deng (+1) *
28 Ben Gordon
*30 Kirk Hinrich (-1) * 
30 Andres Nocioni 
08 Thabo Sefolosha
18 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
30 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni 
*09 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
17 Ben Wallace (-)*

Apparently *soonerterp!* really doesn't like Luol!


----------



## BG7

27 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon (+1)
29 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
30 Andres Nocioni
09 Thabo Sefolosha
17 Ben Wallace

Who said anything about having to vote based on how good they are, you can vote them off for whatever random reason you want.


----------



## Rhyder

Ron Cey said:


> He's not. I think he should be, and will be, voted off next. I just happened to notice that the reigning DPOY's vote count was getting perilously low, so I voted him +. I also voted Gordon - since, after Thabo is eliminated by others, I'll be going for him next.
> 
> I tried voting out Thomas before Thabo because I think Thabo, this season, will admirably fill a more immediate need. In no way do I expect him to ultimately be the better player.
> 
> All of my voting is based on a "this season" analysis.


My voting is based on a this season analysis as well. I think Thabo will get a chance, but will start as 4th or 5th in the rotation. While we improved our backcourt depth, I think our frontcourt is still hurting. When we want to go big, Tyrus is likely third in the rotation at PF (behind Brown and Sweetney). When we go small, Tyrus will likely be third there as well (behind Deng and Noc). I actually expect Tyrus to get more minutes, and more likely be more productive than Thabo next year.

I'm not trying to knock Thabo at all, and will gladly cheer him to do better. Barring a trade, I just don't see how Thabo jumps into the fray with 20 minutes a game and be third in the rotation like a lot of people are expecting. I just think Tyrus will get more of an opportunity next season.

Most of my comments in this thread have been mere politicating. Once Thabo's gone, I'll be going after Noc in case some anti-Noc voters want to swing some anti-Thabo votes my way in the interim.


----------



## Wynn

Rhyder said:


> Most of my comments in this thread have been mere politicating. Once Thabo's gone, I'll be going after Noc in case some anti-Noc voters want to swing some anti-Thabo votes my way in the interim.


Of course, if you ar pro-Noc or pro-Thabo, feel free to vote *Rhyder!* off the island....


----------



## Rhyder

Wynn said:


> Of course, if you ar pro-Noc or pro-Thabo, feel free to vote *Rhyder!* off the island....


Next game on the agenda: Bulls Poster Vote Off

Sloth needs to think of a way to incorporate an exile island.


----------



## Ron Cey

sloth said:


> Who said anything about having to vote based on how good they are, you can vote them off for whatever random reason you want.


Hey, I can try to convince people to vote based on a "this season" analysis can't I? :biggrin:


----------



## mgolding

27 Luol Deng 
*28 Ben Gordon (-)*
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
09 Thabo Sefolosha
*18 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

27 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
*08 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
*19 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## Ron Cey

27 Luol Deng 
*27 Ben Gordon (-)*
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
08 Thabo Sefolosha 
*20 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## paxman

sloth, i suggest you change the rules that one should wait only ten turns to 
go at it again. it would speed up this bad boy, what say you?


----------



## Wynn

paxman said:


> sloth, i suggest you change the rules that one should wait only ten turns to
> go at it again. it would speed up this bad boy, what say you?


Or whichever comes first between 15 turns or 12 hours..........


----------



## McBulls

Wynn said:


> Or whichever comes first between 15 turns or 12 hours..........


As a spectator, I must say this game has the excitement and edifying content of watching ice melt on a winter day.


----------



## BG7

paxman said:


> sloth, i suggest you change the rules that one should wait only ten turns to
> go at it again. it would speed up this bad boy, what say you?


No, I think the problem is some people are just being bashful! Come on bulls fan, participate, and then participate again after 15 more people participate!


----------



## narek

27 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon 
30 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
30 Andres Nocioni
07 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
20 Ben Wallace 

Because this game has to end sometime.............


----------



## Tim-may

27 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon 
30 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni (+1)
06 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## step

27 Luol Deng
*28 Ben Gordon (+)*
30 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni
*05 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## paxman

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
*29 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
32 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
05 Thabo Sefolosha
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rhyder

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
32 Andres Nocioni
04 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
21 Ben Wallace (+1)


----------



## LegoHat

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
32 Andres Nocioni
*03 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
*22 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## UMfan83

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
*33 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
*02 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
22 Ben Wallace

I love the Thab's, I really do. But I gotta start voting against him until he notches his first 30 point game


----------



## such sweet thunder

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni 
*03 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
21 Ben Wallace (-1)*

I'm dissapointed in all of you.


----------



## King Joseus

27 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni 
*04 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
20 Ben Wallace (-1)*

Seconded.


----------



## andras

*28 Luol Deng (+1)*
28 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni 
*03 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

Wynn said:


> Apparently soonerterp! really doesn't like Luol!


Well he *did* go to Duke, and my ACC loyalties lay with the Terps ... but I did catch my grievous typographical error from yesterday afternoon.

So do I have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to vote again or does the "wait 15" rule still apply?

I'm gonna pretend it's still "wait 15" and ...

28 Luol Deng
*27* Ben Gordon (-1)
29 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni 
*04* Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

28 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni 
*03 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
*21 Ben Wallace (+1) *


----------



## crazyfan

28 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
*32 Andres Nocioni (-) 
04 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## Rodman

28 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni (-)
05 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

28 Luol Deng
*26 Ben Gordon (-)*
29 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni
*06 Thabo Sefolosha (+)*
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

UMfan83 said:


> 27 Luol Deng
> 28 Ben Gordon
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> *33 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
> *02 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> 22 Ben Wallace
> 
> I love the Thab's, I really do. But I gotta start voting against him until he notches his first 30 point game


Oddly enough, neither Wallace nor Nocioni has ever scored 30 or more. Deng has scored 30 exactly once.


----------



## mizenkay

28 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon 
*30 Kirk Hinrich (+)
30 Andres Nocioni (-)*
06 Thabo Sefolosha 
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

*29 Luol Deng (+1)*
26 Ben Gordon 
*29 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
30 Andres Nocioni 
06 Thabo Sefolosha 
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## paxman

...


----------



## narek

29 Luol Deng 
26 Ben Gordon 
*30 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
30 Andres Nocioni 
*05 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
21 Ben Wallace

Why did I start doing this? Why?


----------



## Ron Cey

29 Luol Deng 
26 Ben Gordon 
30 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni 
*04 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
*22 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## Ron Cey

narek said:


> 29 Luol Deng
> 26 Ben Gordon
> *30 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
> 30 Andres Nocioni
> *05 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> 21 Ben Wallace
> 
> Why did I start doing this? Why?


Because you hate Thabo.


----------



## ScottMay

*30 Luol Deng (+)*
26 Ben Gordon 
30 Kirk Hinrich
*29 Andres Nocioni (-)*
04 Thabo Sefolosha
22 Ben Wallace


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Ron Cey said:


> 29 Luol Deng
> 26 Ben Gordon
> 30 Kirk Hinrich
> 30 Andres Nocioni
> *04 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
> *22 Ben Wallace (+1)*


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Rally! Rally! Keep Thabo alive!


----------



## such sweet thunder

We shall go on to the end, we shall fight in Switzerland, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing strength and growing confidence in the air, we shall defend our handling big guard, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the basketball courts, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender, and even if, which I do not for a moment believe, our Thabo or a large part of him were subjugated and starving, then our Empire beyond the seas (realgm.com), armed and guarded by their moderators, would carry on the struggle, until, in God's good time, a new set of posters, steps forth to the rescue, and the liberation of the old. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

or not.


----------



## paxman

30 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon 
*29 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
*30 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
04 Thabo Sefolosha
22 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

30 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon 
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
*05 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
21 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## Rhyder

30 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon 
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
04 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
22 Ben Wallace (+)


----------



## paxman




----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet

*31 Luol Deng (+)*
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
*03 Thabo Sefolosha (-)*
22 Ben Wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder

31 Luol Deng (+)
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
*04 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
21 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## King Joseus

31 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
30 Andres Nocioni
*05 Thabo Sefolosha (+)
20 Ben Wallace (-)*

Thabo will not go so easily.


----------



## paxman

this game should not be taking so long. 11 days and no end in sight.
the rules should change so that you have to wait either 15 turns or 2 hours to vote again


----------



## Philomath

paxman said:


> this game should not be taking so long. 11 days and no end in sight.
> the rules should change so that you have to wait either 15 turns or 2 hours to vote again


And, even if nobody's votes cancel each other out, the soonest the contest could be over is 110 more posts. 11 more pages, if everybody were to vote for Deng from here on. 

Oh well, nothing else going on. :clown:


----------



## BG7

You guys talking about ending the game soon....maybe by the start of next season it'll be over....imagine if Thabo manages to last until Training Camp, and plays amazing in preseason and he comes back and wins it? Oh the possibilities. Or Gordon hit 10 threes in a game, giving a massive influx of votes to him....oh the possibilities!


----------



## BG7

NEW RULES: Every 10 turns you can go again.


----------



## BG7

31 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon (+)
28 Kirk Hinrich (-)
30 Andres Nocioni
05 Thabo Sefolosha 
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## blinkofaneye

31 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon (+)
28 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni
04 Thabo Sefolosha (-)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Bullsky

*30 Luol Deng (-1)*
28 Ben Gordon 
28 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni
*05 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## LegoHat

30 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon 
28 Kirk Hinrich 
30 Andres Nocioni
*04 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
*21 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## UMfan83

30 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon 
28 Kirk Hinrich 
*31 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
*03 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
20 Ben Wallace

Edit: This is still about as long as the average game thread.


----------



## bullsger

30 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon (+1)
28 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni 
02 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## soonerterp

*29* Luol Deng (-1)
29 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni 
*03* Thabo Sefolosha (+1)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Showtyme

29 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon
28 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni 
*02* Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
*21* Ben Wallace (+1)


----------



## narek

29 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon
*29 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
31 Andres Nocioni 
*01Thabo Sefolosha (-1)*
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## tmpsoft

29 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
32 Andres Nocioni (+1)
00 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
21 Ben Wallace


----------



## Wynn

tmpsoft said:


> 29 Luol Deng
> 29 Ben Gordon
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> 32 Andres Nocioni (+1)
> 00 Thabo Sefolosha (-1)
> 21 Ben Wallace


*NNNNOOOOooooo!!!!!!*

_the inhumanity....._


----------



## Wynn

29 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
*33 Andres Nocioni (+)
20 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## paxman

29 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
*28 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
34 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## narek

Wynn said:


> *NNNNOOOOooooo!!!!!!*
> 
> _the inhumanity....._



Now I can concentrate on getting the next person off!!!


----------



## mizenkay

29 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
*29 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
33 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
20 Ben Wallace


nocioni (who i love) leading kirk, ben and luol? big ben only at 20? excuse moi? 







i hated high school.


----------



## such sweet thunder

29 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
33 Andres Nocioni (-1)
*19 Ben Wallace (-1)
1 Thabo Sefolosha (+1)*


----------



## andras

*30 Luol Deng (+1)*
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni
*18 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## Rhyder

Ignoring SST's vote since all he did was subtract 1 from Wallace and the scores don't add up correctly...

30 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon
30 Kirk Hinrich (+)
32 Andres Nocioni (-)
19 Ben Wallace

I love Noc, but I think now is the time.


----------



## ScottMay

*31 Luol Deng (+)*
29 Ben Gordon
30 Kirk Hinrich
*31 Andres Nocioni (-)*
19 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

31 Luol Deng
*28 Ben Gordon (-1)*
30 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni
*20 Ben Wallace (+1)*

Now that we are down to what was always destined to be the final 5, with all of them having distinct appeal and none inarguably superior to the rest, I see this taking forever. 

It will be a miracle if this is resolved by the first preseason game (Oct. 11).

Though I gotta admit, its kinda fun.


----------



## Wynn

narek said:


> Now I can concentrate on getting the next person off!!!


Want to rephrase that, *Karen?!*


----------



## Showtyme

*30 Luol Deng (-1)*
28 Ben Gordon 
30 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni
*21 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

30 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon 
31 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
31 Andres Nocioni
20 Ben Wallace (-1)


----------



## LegoHat

*29 Luol Deng (-1)*
28 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
*32 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## crazyfan

30 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon
29 Kirk Hinrich
*32 Andres Nocioni (-)
19 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## mizenkay

*crazy*, but i think he went off the score. right?



LegoHat said:


> 29 Luol Deng (-1)
> 28 Ben Gordon
> 31 Kirk Hinrich
> 32 Andres Nocioni (+1)
> 20 Ben Wallace






crazyfan said:


> 30 Luol Deng
> 29 Ben Gordon
> 29 Kirk Hinrich
> *32 Andres Nocioni (-)
> 19 Ben Wallace (+)*


next voter should use Lego's score. sorry for the "modding". :smilewink




i love this thread.


----------



## Ron Cey

mizenkay said:


> *crazy*, but i think he went off the score. right?
> 
> 
> next voter should use Lego's score. sorry for the "modding". :smilewink


Right. The current correct score is:

*29 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni 
21 Ben Wallace* 

Use this one going forward


----------



## Wynn

29 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
*32 Andres Nocioni (+)
20 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## paxman

29 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon
*30 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
33 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
20 Ben Wallace


it's not abnormal at all for noc to be doing better than the prophet hinrich (whom i love)
noc's drastic improvement last year won me over big time. shooting accuracy, rebounding,
smarter defense, no let down in the crazy hustle, guarding power forwards bigger than he...
kirk's gonna have to improve on that crawford-like shooting before i finally worship him 
unquestionably.

just an opinion, i can see how kirk could win me over this year, but right now he's my second favorite bull.

this thread is so much funsies


----------



## kukoc4ever

29 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
30 Kirk Hinrich 
*32 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
*21 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## King Joseus

29 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
30 Kirk Hinrich 
*33 Andres Nocioni (+1)*
*20 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## soonerterp

*28* Luol Deng (-1)
28 Ben Gordon
*31* Kirk Hinrich (+1)
33 Andres Nocioni
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## mizenkay

i love the new you can go after ten people rule. :greatjob:



28 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon
*32 Kirk Hinrich (+)
32 Andres Nocioni (-)*
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

28 Luol Deng 
*27 Ben Gordon (-1)*
32 Kirk Hinrich 
32 Andres Nocioni 
*21 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## Rhyder

28 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich 
*31 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
*22 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## ScottMay

*29 Luol Deng (+)*
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich 
*30 Andres Nocioni (-)*
22 Ben Wallace


----------



## DoornicK

29 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich 
*31 Andres Nocioni (+)*
*21 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## narek

Wynn said:


> Want to rephrase that, *Karen?!*


Right after I wrote that entry, I went to a technical writing class.


----------



## ScottMay

narek said:


> Right after I wrote that entry, I went to a technical writing class.


Okay, now you're just flat-out tormenting us all with the seductive bawdy talk.


----------



## paxman

mizenkay said:


> i love the new you can go after ten people rule. :greatjob:


agreed


----------



## Rodman

30 Luol Deng (+1)
27 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni 
20 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## Sham

Just some outside the box thinking here:

Maybe take 10 points off the remaining 5 guys scores? Else this'll never end.


----------



## Rhyder

Sham said:


> Just some outside the box thinking here:
> 
> Maybe take 10 points off the remaining 5 guys scores? Else this'll never end.


The game should end at some point, unless everyone's votes on the remaining players are always split.

That said, it sure could take awhile.


----------



## BG7

Sham said:


> Just some outside the box thinking here:
> 
> Maybe take 10 points off the remaining 5 guys scores? Else this'll never end.


That would take away from the game. We started it, and we'll finish it, and we'll do it the right way with jib, no shortcuts, we'll finish it, no matter if it takes until June. No matter if it takes 5,000 posts, imagine the gratification once its all said and done!


----------



## BG7

29 Luol Deng (-)
28 Ben Gordon (+)
32 Kirk Hinrich
31 Andres Nocioni
20 Ben Wallace 

I think we all know who the final 3 are destined to be.


----------



## paxman

29 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich (-)
32 Andres Nocioni (+)
20 Ben Wallace


----------



## Ron Cey

sloth said:


> I think we all know who the final 3 are destined to be.


I don't know. I think Deng and Nocioni are going to be in a dog fight for that 3rd spot. 

When Wallace becomes the next to be elimited, I will be ashamed of you all.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I abstain.


----------



## Wynn

29 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
*33 Andres Nocioni (+)
19 Ben Wallace (-1)*

_I'm so ashamed of myself......._


----------



## narek

29 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
*32 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
33 Andres Nocioni 
*18 Ben Wallace (-1)*


_I'm not ashamed, I just don't want this game to be here a year from now._


----------



## King Joseus

29 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
*33 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
33 Andres Nocioni 
*17 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## andras

*30 Luol Deng (+1)*
28 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni 
*16 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## UMfan83

30 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
*34 Andres Nocioni (+1) *
*15 Ben Wallace (-1)*

And here he goes. I'm sorry I just love this core too much. Not to say that I won't love Ben when he gets in and is involved with the team, but its hard to not vote against the remaining 4 jibsters.


----------



## Rhyder

30 Luol Deng
28 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
*33 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
*16 Ben Wallace (+1)*

Had Ben Wallace been added the year before last, most would have said he would be our clear cut best player. I don't see how one year changed so many people's views.

Out of everyone remaining, I don't know how Noc is #1. People seem to have very short memories.


----------



## King Joseus

Rhyder said:


> 30 Luol Deng
> 28 Ben Gordon
> 33 Kirk Hinrich
> *33 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
> *16 Ben Wallace (+1)*
> 
> Had Ben Wallace been added the year before last, most would have said he would be our clear cut best player. I don't see how one year changed so many people's views.
> 
> Out of everyone remaining, I don't know how Noc is #1. People seem to have very short memories.


 Well, not everyone is voting based on how good these people are or aren't. I acknowledge that Wallace is good, but I don't like him...


----------



## mgolding

30 Luol Deng
*27 Ben Gordon (-)*
33 Kirk Hinrich
33 Andres Nocioni
*17 Ben Wallace (+)*


----------



## ScottMay

*31 Luol Deng (+)*
27 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich
*32 Andres Nocioni (-)*
17 Ben Wallace


----------



## Jim Ian

31 Luol Deng 
*28 Ben Gordon (+1)
32 Kirk Hinrich(-1) *
32 Andres Nocioni 
17 Ben Wallace

The guy that wins so many games for us in 4th? come on..... Seriously. :nonono:


----------



## crazyfan

31 Luol Deng 
*29 Ben Gordon (+)* 
32 Kirk Hinrich
32 Andres Nocioni 
*16 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## bullsger

31 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon (+)
32 Kirk Hinrich
32 Andres Nocioni 
15 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## paxman

31 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich (-)
33 Andres Nocioni (+)
15 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

Rhyder said:


> 30 Luol Deng
> 28 Ben Gordon
> 33 Kirk Hinrich
> *33 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
> *16 Ben Wallace (+1)*
> 
> Had Ben Wallace been added the year before last, most would have said he would be our clear cut best player. I don't see how one year changed so many people's views.
> 
> Out of everyone remaining, I don't know how Noc is #1. People seem to have very short memories.


I didn't think we were voting on who was the best.... I thought this was a no guidelines vote. Vote for whoever you want and see who comes out on top. Nothing against Big Ben, but I'm voting from the core from now on, and until he's played a game hes not a jibster like the rest


----------



## Blueoak

31 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
34 Andres Nocioni (+)
14 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## LegoHat

31 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
*35 Andres Nocioni (+)*
*13 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## andras

*32 Luol Deng (+)*
30 Ben Gordon
31 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni
*12 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## soonerterp

*31* Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
*32* Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni
12 Ben Wallace


----------



## Sham

Rhyder said:


> The game should end at some point, unless everyone's votes on the remaining players are always split.
> 
> That said, it sure could take awhile.




We all know that Kirk and Noach are going to end up with about 60 each, and then an endless back and forth will occur. I'm just saying.


----------



## soonerterp

Sham said:


> We all know that Kirk and Noach are going to end up with about 60 each, and then an endless back and forth will occur. I'm just saying.


Probably.

This game is getting hard, real hard. It isn't like I have a personal vendetta against Luol Deng, I like Luol Deng -- he's one of the few Duke alums I can cheer for because he's a conscientious world citizen and all that, not to mention he's fairly good at this basketball thing. It's just that I like the other remaining guys better, and I'll find myself having some serious moral dilemmas having to deduct points from the likes of Gordon, Nocioni, Hinrich, et cetera.


----------



## Wynn

31 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
*36 Andres Nocioni (+)
11 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## Rodman

32 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni 
10 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## narek

32 Luol Deng 
30 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
36 Andres Nocioni 
09 Ben Wallace (-1)


----------



## Rhyder

32 Luol Deng 
30 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich 
35 Andres Nocioni (-1)
10 Ben Wallace (+1)


----------



## Rhyder

Sham said:


> We all know that Kirk and Noach are going to end up with about 60 each, and then an endless back and forth will occur. I'm just saying.


When the game started, I was expecting that it would be between Kirk and one of the Bens.

I love Noc, but I find it hard to see how he is so many posters favorite player. He's a valuable piece to the team, but outside of the last two months of last season he really hasn't shown any signs of brilliance. I do expect Deng to have the more notable career, and find it curious why he is flying under so many people's radars.

That's why I keep commenting that people have short memories.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

32 Luol Deng 
30 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (+1)
9 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## ScottMay

*33 Luol Deng (+)*
30 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich 
*35 Andres Nocioni (-)*
9 Ben Wallace

Over the last two full seasons, when Luol Deng is on the court, we've outscored our opponents by 324 points. When he's off the court, we've been outscored by our opponents by 125 points.

Over the last two full seasons, when Andres Nocioni is on the court, we've been outscored by our opponents by 263 points. When he's off the court, we've outscored our opponents by 407 points.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Sham said:


> Just some outside the box thinking here:
> 
> Maybe take 10 points off the remaining 5 guys scores? Else this'll never end.


The game really ended when Thabo was voted off. Now its just an exercise in futility.


----------



## King Joseus

33 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (+)
08 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## paxman

33 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
32 Kirk Hinrich (-)
37 Andres Nocioni (+)
08 Ben Wallace


----------



## UMfan83

ScottMay said:


> *33 Luol Deng (+)*
> 30 Ben Gordon
> 33 Kirk Hinrich
> *35 Andres Nocioni (-)*
> 9 Ben Wallace
> 
> Over the last two full seasons, when Luol Deng is on the court, we've outscored our opponents by 324 points. When he's off the court, we've been outscored by our opponents by 125 points.
> 
> Over the last two full seasons, when Andres Nocioni is on the court, we've been outscored by our opponents by 263 points. When he's off the court, we've outscored our opponents by 407 points.



What are the numbers for last season alone? How about for January on? I'm intreagued.

Anyways I like Noc because of his crazy Argentinean personality and his squeeky high pitched voice when he talks. Call me shallow, thats just how I am.


----------



## mizenkay

33 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon
*33 Kirk Hinrich (+)
36 Andres Nocioni (-)*
08 Ben Wallace

the fact that big ben is at eight is disgraceful. yet, nocioni leading kirk by 5 must be dealt with.


----------



## Ron Cey

33 Luol Deng
*29 Ben Gordon (-1)*
33 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni 
*09 Ben Wallace (+)*

I'm going to fight the good fight, damnit!! I wouldn't want visitors to our board to think we all consider Ben Wallace our least significant starter going into this season. :nonono: 

Based on some of the recent commentary, though, it appears that most of you are just voting for your "favorites" and not basing it on their relative importance to the team. Which is fine as there are no boundaries to the voting. 

But I don't see what the point in voting is if you aren't basing it on who you think is the most important and in what order. To me, that makes the results and the process random and meaningless. But thats just me. 

I'll continue to vote because I enjoy mentally ranking the players by significance. Its fun.

End my soapbox lecture through which I'm hoping to convince some of you to vote based on importance, not preference. SAVE BIG BEN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay

i'm not going again, just saying on the record that i am pretty consistently voting for kirk _not only_ cause he is my favorite, but precisely because i consider him to be the most important person on the team.

:cowboy:


----------



## andras

33 Luol Deng
*30 Ben Gordon (+1)*
33 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni 
*08 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## paxman

kirk = turns 26 years old this year and still a 40% shooter.
love the kirk for many of the things he does, but some overrate the lad.

:reporter:


----------



## Rhyder

paxman said:


> kirk = turns 26 years old this year and still a 40% shooter.
> love the kirk for many of the things he does, but some overrate the lad.
> 
> :reporter:


Conversely, Noc is a SF/PF shooting 43% from the field.


----------



## King Joseus

UMfan83 said:


> What are the numbers for last season alone? How about for January on? I'm intreagued.
> 
> Anyways I like Noc because of his crazy Argentinean personality and his squeeky high pitched voice when he talks. Call me shallow, thats just how I am.












And just look at that handsome devil!


----------



## paxman

Rhyder said:


> Conversely, Noc is a SF/PF shooting 43% from the field.


46%.

that's a 6% improvement in only one year. and this sf/pf improved his 3p% from 26 to 
39 (!) in one year. there's a reason why the bulls named him our mvp last year.
and his playoffs performances are off the charts. just for how they show up in the postseason,
him and kirk need to be locked up as bulls for a long time. (too bad this is noc's last year for us though.)

plus he plays like a madman. aside from the famous wade shove, the was another
time he grabbed wade and threw him unto himself and then faked falling down, trying 
to get a foul called on wade. now that's an entertainer.


----------



## Rhyder

paxman said:


> 46%.


If you're using 46% for Noc, you have to use 42% for Kirk since you're just looking at last season.



> that's a 6% improvement in only one year. and this sf/pf improved his 3p% from 26 to
> 39 (!) in one year. there's a reason why the bulls named him our mvp last year.
> and his playoffs performances are off the charts. just for how they show up in the postseason,
> him and kirk need to be locked up as bulls for a long time. (too bad this is noc's last year for us though.)
> 
> plus he plays like a madman. aside from the famous wade shove, the was another
> time he grabbed wade and threw him unto himself and then faked falling down, trying
> to get a foul called on wade. now that's an entertainer.


Kirk averages 20.8ppg, 6.8apg, 3.5rpg, and 1.7spg on 43FG% while shooting 44% from 3-pt land in his 12 postseason games.

Noc averages 17.6ppg, 8.5rpg, 1.9apg, and 0.5spg on 49FG% while shooting 42% from 3-point land.

I don't think Noc is the clear cut best playoff performer since that is one of your two arguements as to why Kirk fans overrate Kirk. Eddie Robinson once had an awesome postseason series as well (not saying that Noc = Mr. Sweater).


----------



## UMfan83

We can all agree about Noc (hopefully) that he improved significantly from year 1 to year 2. I remember making a post sometime in December of 04 asking why Nocioni looked scared to shoot the ball. He was a travel machine (still is I guess), taking ill advised shots and not adjusting well to the Bulls system. He was certainly in Skiles doghouse for the middle part of his first year as well. 

He made progress at that end of that season, as evidenced by his playoff performance, and it carried over to the next season. He shot the ball better, created his shots better, finished plays better, played better off the ball (only marginally though), all while maintaining his high level of agressive defense. In the playoffs, Noc certainly appeared to be the Bulls best player, singlehandedly keeping the Bulls going when the rest of the team was having trouble getting points (although whether by design or by his own faults, he certainly trailed off later in games). 

I guess I can't really argue with the numbers ScottMay presented compairing Deng and Noc's +/- numbers without seeing the splits. All I know is that since adjusting to the US game, Noc at times certainly looks like a potentially great player. Let's hope it carries onto next season.

Sorry for taking this a bit offtopic.


----------



## BG7

Oh, the barbaric nature of this board, already at each others throats . 

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon (+)
33 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni
07 Ben Wallace (-)

I TASTE BLOOD! FINISH HIM! FINISH HIM! RIP OFF HIS ARMS AND LIMBS AND FINSIH HIM!


----------



## paxman

Rhyder said:


> I don't think Noc is the clear cut best playoff performer since that is one of your two arguements as to why Kirk fans overrate Kirk.


que? i've never said "kirk fans overrate kirk b/c noc is a better playoffs performer"
i never said that, b/c that would be insane to say. i actually didn't give any argument 
to why some overrate kirk. i don't know why they do.

and I am a huge kirk fan. and it's BECAUSE of his playoffs performances. i just don't think he is an all-star like some here do. not as of yet. and i think his bad shooting at age 25 needs to be taken into consideration when evaluating him.

you were right about the 42% line. my mistake.


----------



## Rodman

*33 Luol Deng (+)*
31 Ben Gordon 
33 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni
*06 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## Wynn

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon 
33 Kirk Hinrich
*37 Andres Nocioni (+)
05 Ben Wallace (-)*

I vote because I can and I vote for whomever I feel like. I say this because I knew from the beginning that the results and the process were random and meaningless. Searching for meaning in a messageboard "survivor" poll, *Ron!*, is a little beneath all of us, but especially you!


----------



## rwj333

33 Luol Deng 
31 Ben Gordon
*34 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
37 Andres Nocioni
*04 Ben Wallace (-)*

Nothing against Ben, but he's delaying the inevitable Hinrich-Gordon dogfight, and I'm not wasting my vote on a 3rd party candidate. I agree with Ron Cey that he's being underrated though- Wallace is the Bulls' one significant frontcourt player and a DPOY. How could Nocioni and Deng possibly be more important?


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon
34 Kirk Hinrich
*38 Andres Nocioni (+)*
*03 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## narek

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon
*35 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
38 Andres Nocioni 
*02 Ben Wallace (-1)*


----------



## mgolding

*32 Luol Deng (-1)*
31 Ben Gordon
35 Kirk Hinrich
38 Andres Nocioni 
*03 Ben Wallace (+1)*


----------



## Rhyder

paxman said:


> que? i've never said "kirk fans overrate kirk b/c noc is a better playoffs performer"
> i never said that, b/c that would be insane to say. i actually didn't give any argument
> to why some overrate kirk. i don't know why they do.
> 
> and I am a huge kirk fan. and it's BECAUSE of his playoffs performances. i just don't think he is an all-star like some here do. not as of yet. and i think his bad shooting at age 25 needs to be taken into consideration when evaluating him.
> 
> you were right about the 42% line. my mistake.


Since you voted to Noc, I compared Hinrich to Noc in order to give a comparison. From that point, it became contending points. I then made the mistake in thinking you were trying to take that point from the very start. My short-term memory has been failing me lately.

I'm just having fun debating points in what has been a fairly slow offseason--in terms of content.


----------



## Rhyder

32 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon
36 Kirk Hinrich (+)
37 Andres Nocioni (-)
03 Ben Wallace

I guess I can let Wallace die since it appears inevitable, but still vote for who I think should be gone next.


----------



## Jim Ian

32 Luol Deng
*32 Ben Gordon (+1)*
36 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (-1)*
03 Ben Wallace


----------



## BG7

32 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon (+)
36 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni 
02 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## paxman

Rhyder said:


> I'm just having fun debating points in what has been a fairly slow offseason--in terms of content.



it's all in good fun. alleviates the basketball withdrawal


----------



## paxman

32 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
35 Kirk Hinrich (-)
37 Andres Nocioni (+)
02 Ben Wallace



i don't have the heart to (almost) put the dagger in frofro.
see if he has any fight left in him.


----------



## King Joseus

32 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
*36 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
37 Andres Nocioni
*01 Ben Wallace (-)*

I wanted to eliminate Wallace, but I don't feel like waiting anymore to vote...


----------



## paxman

who is evil enough to finish off ben wallace?
ben is a good man. a hard working man full of jib. a moral man
who commits to his high standard of values. 
how heartless can one be to kick him to the curb?
to ruthlessly take down a kind hearted devoted husband and father?
to savagely and mercilessly beat down ben, when all he wanted was to unselfishly
do what it took to bring another championship to chicago.
what an epic tragedy you will cause. what a dark day shall force upon us.


----------



## mini_iverson213

31 Luol Deng (-)
33 Ben Gordon
36 Kirk Hinrich 
37 Andres Nocioni
02 Ben Wallace (+)

not me


----------



## soonerterp

31 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
36 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni* (-) (sorry  )
*03 Ben Wallace* (+)


----------



## Blueoak

31 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
36 Kirk Hinrich 
37 Andres Nocioni (+)
02 Ben Wallace (-)


----------



## andras

31 Luol Deng
34 Ben Gordon (+)
35 Kirk Hinrich (-)
37 Andres Nocioni
02 Ben Wallace


----------



## LegoHat

31 Luol Deng
34 Ben Gordon 
35 Kirk Hinrich 
*38 Andres Nocioni (+)*
*01 Ben Wallace (-)*


----------



## narek

31 Luol Deng
34 Ben Gordon 
*36 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
38 Andres Nocioni 
*00 Ben Wallace (-1)*

_Another one bites the dust_


But it's still going to take forever to get to a final one...........


----------



## Rodman

*32 Luol Deng (+)*
34 Ben Gordon
36 Kirk Hinrich
*37 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## Wynn

32 Luol Deng
34 Ben Gordon
*35 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## BG7

32 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon (+)
34 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

32 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon
33 Kirk Hinrich (-)
39 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## BG7

Uh oh, theres only 139 points! We started with 140...fowl play!


----------



## rwj333

I think we should remove 10 points from everybody's score now.


----------



## BG7

rwj333 said:


> I think we should remove 10 points from everybody's score now.


Nope, it only cheats the true value of the game.


----------



## bullsger

31 Luol Deng (-)
36 Ben Gordon (+)
33 Kirk Hinrich 
39 Andres Nocioni


----------



## soonerterp

Will somebody please vote so I can go again???


----------



## paxman

^^ what he said


----------



## ScottMay

*32 Luol Deng (+)*
36 Ben Gordon 
33 Kirk Hinrich 
*38 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## BG7

Doesn't everyone love the game that sloth built so much?


----------



## soonerterp

sloth said:


> Doesn't everyone love the game that sloth built so much?


Yes, we all bow down and thank you for coming up with Bulls Player Vote Off. As a timewaster its a hell of a lot better than Sudoku.

All hail Sloth.

Or else.

32 Luol Deng
36 Ben Gordon 
*34 Kirk Hinrich* (+1)
*37 Andres Nocioni* (-1)


----------



## King Joseus

*31 Luol Deng (-)*
36 Ben Gordon 
*35 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
37 Andres Nocion


----------



## soonerterp

Um, sloth, is there some kind of prize or something for whoever votes the last guy off?

Just wondering too, what's so special about the last Bull standing? Does a happy fate await him, or a sad fate?


----------



## BG7

soonerterp said:


> Um, sloth, is there some kind of prize or something for whoever votes the last guy off?
> 
> Just wondering too, what's so special about the last Bull standing? Does a happy fate await him, or a sad fate?


It just means he is the Bull with all 139 points at the end (we lost a point along the way).


----------



## andras

31 Luol Deng
*37 Ben Gordon (+)*
*34 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
37 Andres Nocion


----------



## crazyfan

*32 Luol Deng (+)*
37 Ben Gordon 
34 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## LegoHat

*31 Luol Deng (-)*
37 Ben Gordon 
34 Kirk Hinrich 
*37 Andres Nocioni (+)*

Back and forth...


----------



## Rodman

*32 Luol Deng (+)
36 Ben Gordon (-)*
34 Kirk Hinrich
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Ron Cey

32 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon (-)
35 Kirk Hinrich (+)
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

32 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon
34 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni (+)


sloth, props dap and kudos


----------



## Hustle

31 Luol Deng (-)
35 Ben Gordon 
35 Kirk Hinrich (+)
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## DoornicK

30 Luol Deng (-)
35 Ben Gordon
35 Kirk Hinrich 
39 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

30 Luol Deng 
35 Ben Gordon
36 Kirk Hinrich (+)
38 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## paxman

is this open for sixer fans?


----------



## step

> is this open for sixer fans?


Why wouldn't it be, it's a public board after all.


----------



## paxman

oh, no big deal.
but i bet if it were a flood of knicks fans voting off tyrus at the beginning, adding
"curry >>>>>>>>>>>06 draft" --- we might have had a problem with that


----------



## Jim Ian

30 Luol Deng 
*36 Ben Gordon (+1)*
36 Kirk Hinrich 
*37 Andres Nocioni (-1)*


----------



## BG7

29 Luol Deng (-)
37 Ben Gordon (+)
36 Kirk Hinrich
37 Andres Nocioni 

And Deng's dissent down the chart begins!


----------



## soonerterp

29 Luol Deng
37 Ben Gordon
*37 Kirk Hinrich* (+1)
*36 Andres Nocioni* (-1)

Speaking of K, there's some blurb about him here (Chicago Daily Herald, via hoopshype.com). Not really enough to start a new thread.


----------



## Batman vs. Hamlet

*28 Luol Deng (-)*
37 Ben Gordon
*38 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## King Joseus

*27 Luol Deng (-)*
37 Ben Gordon
*39 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Blueoak

*26 Luol Deng (-)*
37 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*37 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Rhyder

*27 Luol Deng (+)*
37 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*36 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## ViciousFlogging

*28 Luol Deng (+)*
*36 Ben Gordon (-) *
39 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## blinkofaneye

27 Luol Deng (-)
37 Ben Gordon (+) 
39 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## bullsger

26 Luol Deng (-)
37 Ben Gordon 
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

26 Luol Deng
37 Ben Gordon 
39 Kirk Hinrich (-)
37 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

26 Luol Deng
37 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
36 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## LegoHat

*25 Luol Deng (-)*
37 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich 
*37 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## andras

25 Luol Deng
*38 Ben Gordon (+)*
*39 Kirk Hinrich (-)* 
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

25 Luol Deng
38 Ben Gordon
*38 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*26 Luol Deng (+)*
38 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich 
*37 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## ScottMay

*27 Luol Deng (+)*
38 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

27 Luol Deng 
*37 Ben Gordon (-)*
38 Kirk Hinrich 
*37 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Hustle

27 Luol Deng 
*36 Ben Gordon (-)*
*39 Kirk Hinrich (+)* 
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

*28 Luol Deng (+)*
36 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*36 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## Dancon7

27 Luol Deng (-)
37 Ben Gordon (+)
39 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni

Ok, this little excercise is going to start grinding to a halt due to the one vote per poster rule since it's going to take 27 more votes minimum to get somebody voted off. We might've hit a wall here. These 4 guys are the right final 4 though, so that's good to know.


----------



## Rhyder

EDIT: Dancon corrected his own score :banana:


----------



## Ron Cey

Dancon7 said:


> Ok, this little excercise is going to start grinding to a halt due to the one vote per poster rule since it's going to take 27 more votes minimum to get somebody voted off. We might've hit a wall here. *These 4 guys are the right final 4 though, so that's good to know.*


Are they? I don't think they are. Ben Wallace will be one of the 4 most important players on our team this year. I'd be surprised of someone could come up with an argument that would convince me to the contrary. 

Anyway, on with the grind:

27 Luol Deng 
*36 Ben Gordon (-)
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

27 Luol Deng 
36 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich (-)
37 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Ron Cey

paxman said:


> 27 Luol Deng
> 37 Ben Gordon
> 38 Kirk Hinrich (-)
> 37 Andres Nocioni (+)


I got in just ahead of ya, paxman. Your numbers aren't quite right.


----------



## paxman

Ron Cey said:


> I got in just ahead of ya, paxman. Your numbers aren't quite right.


i know i changed it already dude


----------



## Ron Cey

paxman said:


> i know i changed it already dude


Sweet.


----------



## soonerterp

27 Luol Deng 
35 Ben Gordon (-)
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## andras

27 Luol Deng 
*36 Ben Gordon (+)
39 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## AirJordan™

*26 Luol Deng (-)
37 Ben Gordon (+)*
39 Kirk Hinrich
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## BG7

25 Luol Deng (-)
38 Ben Gordon (+)
39 Kirk Hinrich
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

25 Luol Deng
38 Ben Gordon
*38 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni (+)*

_Deja vu?_


----------



## King Joseus

*24 Luol Deng (-)*
38 Ben Gordon
*39 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
38 Andres Nocioni

Contrary to Ron Cey, I feel these guys are the right final four - not all of us are voting on use to the team, you know...


----------



## Blueoak

*23 Luol Deng (-)*
38 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*39 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Rhyder

*24 Luol Deng (+)*
38 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*38 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

24 Luol Deng 
38 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
37 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Bulls4Life

23 Luol Deng (-1)
39 Ben Gordon (+1)
40 Kirk Hinrich
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ViciousFlogging

24 Luol Deng (+1)
38 Ben Gordon (-1)
40 Kirk Hinrich
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## LegoHat

*23 Luol Deng (-1)*
38 Ben Gordon 
40 Kirk Hinrich
*38 Andres Nocioni (+1)*


----------



## soonerterp

23 Luol Deng
*37* Ben Gordon (-1)
*41* Kirk Hinrich (+)
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## andras

23 Luol Deng
*38 Ben Gordon (+1)
40 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rodman

*24 Luol Deng (+1)
37 Ben Gordon (-1)*
40 Kirk Hinrich 
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

*25 Luol Deng (+)*
37 Ben Gordon 
*39 Kirk Hinrich (-)* 
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

25 Luol Deng
37 Ben Gordon 
*38 Kirk Hinrich (-)
39 Andres Nocioni (+) *


----------



## ScottMay

*26 Luol Deng +*
37 Ben Gordon 
38 Kirk Hinrich
*38 Andres Nocioni -*


----------



## Rhyder

*27 Luol Deng (+)*
37 Ben Gordon 
38 Kirk Hinrich
*37 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## paxman

27 Luol Deng
37 Ben Gordon 
37 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

27 Luol Deng
*36 Ben Gordon (-)*
37 Kirk Hinrich 
*39 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Ron Cey

27 Luol Deng
*35 Ben Gordon (-)*
*38 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
39 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

I still think it should be ten people -OR- some time limit....... say 3 hours?


----------



## soonerterp

I thought it was 10 people.


----------



## paxman

it is 10 people, and i agree about the 3 hour rule.
anybody who wants that, just "badger" sloth about it


----------



## bullsger

26 Luol Deng (-)
35 Ben Gordon 
39 Kirk Hinrich (+)
39 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Jim Ian

26 Luol Deng 
*36 Ben Gordon (+1)
38 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
39 Andres Nocioni


----------



## King Joseus

*25 Luol Deng (-)*
36 Ben Gordon
*39 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
39 Andres Nocioni


----------



## mini_iverson213

25 Luol Deng 
36 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
38 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## ViciousFlogging

26 Luol Deng (+)
36 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich 
37 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## garnett

27 Luol Deng (+)
36 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

28 Luol Deng (+)
35 Ben Gordon (-)
40 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ScottMay

*29 Luol Deng (+)*
35 Ben Gordon 
40 Kirk Hinrich 
*35 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## Blueoak

*28 Luol Deng (-)*
35 Ben Gordon 
40 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Rhyder

*29 Luol Deng (+)*
35 Ben Gordon 
40 Kirk Hinrich 
*35 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## paxman

29 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon 
39 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
36 Andres Nocioni (+1)


----------



## mini_iverson213

29 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## BG7

29 Luol Deng
36 Ben Gordon (+)
39 Kirk Hinrich (-)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## nash250

29 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon (-)
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

*30 Luol Deng (+)*
35 Ben Gordon 
*39 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## bullsger

29 Luol Deng (-)
36 Ben Gordon (+)
39 Kirk Hinrich 
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## soonerterp

29 Luol Deng
36 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
34 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Rodman

*30 Luol Deng (+)
35 Ben Gordon (-)*
40 Kirk Hinrich 
34 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

30 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon
*39 Kirk Hinrich (-) 
35 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## andras

30 Luol Deng
*36 Ben Gordon (+)
38 Kirk Hinrich (-) * 
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## flow

30 Luol Deng
*35 Ben Gordon (-)
39 Kirk Hinrich (+) * 
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

30 Luol Deng
35 Ben Gordon 
*38 Kirk Hinrich (-) * 
*36 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Rhyder

31 Luol Deng (+)
35 Ben Gordon 
38 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

32 Luol Deng (+)
34 Ben Gordon (-)
38 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ScottMay

*33 Luol Deng (+)*
34 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich
*34 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## paxman

33 Luol Deng
34 Ben Gordon
37 Kirk Hinrich (-)
35 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Hustle

33 Luol Deng 
34 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich (+)
34 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## soonerterp

33 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon (-)
39 Kirk Hinrich (+)
34 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

33 Luol Deng 
32 Ben Gordon (-)
39 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Wynn

33 Luol Deng 
32 Ben Gordon
*38 Kirk Hinrich (-)
36 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## andras

33 Luol Deng 
*33 Ben Gordon (+)
37 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ViciousFlogging

34 Luol Deng (+)
32 Ben Gordon (-)
37 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## BG7

34 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon (+)
36 Kirk Hinrich (-)
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## blinkofaneye

33 Luol Deng (-)
34 Ben Gordon (+)
36 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## flow

33 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon (-)
37 Kirk Hinrich (+)
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

33 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

33 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich (+)
34 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## ScottMay

*34 Luol Deng (+)*
33 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*33 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## Blueoak

*33 Luol Deng (-)*
33 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*34 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

33 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich(+)
33 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Rhyder

mini_iverson213 said:


> 33 Luol Deng
> 33 Ben Gordon
> 40 Kirk Hinrich(+)
> 33 Andres Nocioni (-)


Need to scratch that one from the record (you need to wait for 10 other people to vote before you go again). Current scores:

33 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
34 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

33 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich(-)
35 Andres Nocioni (+)


that sixers fan needs to go find his own friends


----------



## King Joseus

*32 Luol Deng*
33 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich
*36 Andres Nocioni*


----------



## bullsger

31 Luol Deng (-)
33 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich (+)
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## RagingBulls316

30 Luol Deng (-)
34 Ben Gordon (+)
39 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## mini_iverson213

30 Luol Deng 
34 Ben Gordon 
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## soonerterp

amended -- confused as to status.


----------



## paxman

mini_iverson213 said:


> 30 Luol Deng
> 34 Ben Gordon
> 40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
> 35 Andres Nocioni (-)


dude, go learn how to read before you post again.
TEN TURNS.


ignore this guy, it's:

30 luol
34 ben
39 kirk
36 noc


----------



## Rodman

*31 Luol Deng (+)
33 Ben Gordon (-)*
39 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

31 Luol Deng 
*34 Ben Gordon (+)*
39 Kirk Hinrich
*35 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## flow

31 Luol Deng 
33 Ben Gordon (-)
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

32 Luol Deng (+)
33 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich 
34 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

32 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
41 Kirk Hinrich (+) 
33 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

32 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
*40 Kirk Hinrich (-) 
34 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Wynn

32 Luol Deng
33 Ben Gordon
*39 Kirk Hinrich (-) 
35 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

We really do seem to have reached somewhat of an impasse. The last player vote-off was Big Ben, by Narek at post #469 on the morning of the 23rd.

At that time, the score for the remaining 4 players was:

Deng 31, Gordon 34, Hinrich 36 and Noc 38.

Five days and around 100 votes later (136 posts, and I'm not going to go back and count how many of those are non-voting posts) and the current score has barely changed: 

Deng 32, Gordon 33, Hinrich 39 and Noc 35.


----------



## ScottMay

*33 Luol Deng (+)*
33 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
*34 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## McBulls

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> We really do seem to have reached somewhat of an impasse. The last player vote-off was Big Ben, by Narek at post #469 on the morning of the 23rd.
> 
> At that time, the score for the remaining 4 players was:
> 
> Deng 31, Gordon 34, Hinrich 36 and Noc 38.
> 
> Five days and around 100 votes later (136 posts, and I'm not going to go back and count how many of those are non-voting posts) and the current score has barely changed:
> 
> Deng 32, Gordon 33, Hinrich 39 and Noc 35.


You guys do realize that there was never any mathematical necessity for the list to be reduced by even one name. Once the participants are evenly divided about the merits of the remaining players the process will essentially be stuck in an infinite loop. 

A short cut would be to do a poll of those who are currently participating, asking each person to rank the remaining four players 1-4. The winning player will be the one who gets the lowest score when all the votes are added up.


----------



## such sweet thunder

33 Luol Deng 
32 Ben Gordon (-)
39 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## paxman

33 Luol Deng 
32 Ben Gordon
38 Kirk Hinrich (-)
36 Andres Nocioni (+)

or we could do a 2-3 hour wait to vote again. that'll speed it up


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

What if we assume that all these guys are basically even, and start here:

5 Andres Nocioni
5 Kirk Hinrich
5 Ben Gordon
5 Luol Deng

Here, I'll start...

4 Andres Nocioni (-)
6 Kirk Hinrich (+)
5 Ben Gordon
5 Luol Deng

It may work that nobody still gets eliminated, but it's a lot more likely with only five points left than 35. If you guys hate this idea, proceed with the points as they were before my post.


----------



## BG7

ExtremeBrigs said:


> What if we assume that all these guys are basically even, and start here:
> 
> 5 Andres Nocioni
> 5 Kirk Hinrich
> 5 Ben Gordon
> 5 Luol Deng
> 
> Here, I'll start...
> 
> 4 Andres Nocioni (-)
> 6 Kirk Hinrich (+)
> 5 Ben Gordon
> 5 Luol Deng
> 
> It may work that nobody still gets eliminated, but it's a lot more likely with only five points left than 35. If you guys hate this idea, proceed with the points as they were before my post.


Latest numbers are from SST

33 Luol Deng
32 Ben Gordon (-)
39 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni (+)

Not sure why people are in such a rush to get this over with? Luol Deng got pretty far down there, but came back. The game will end when the time has come. This thing will likely keep going (with these 4 guys still in it), into the preseason, it'll be interesting how their preseason play could effect the voting, etc. No neccessity for any shortcuts.


----------



## flow

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon (-)
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

sloth said:


> Latest numbers are from SST
> 
> 33 Luol Deng
> 32 Ben Gordon (-)
> 39 Kirk Hinrich
> 35 Andres Nocioni (+)



woaw, you got it wrong, latest numbers are from me.
after flow, it should now be:

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon
39 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## mini_iverson213

33 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon
40 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## flow

33 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon (-)
41 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rodman

*34 Luol Deng (+)
29 Ben Gordon (-)*
41 Kirk Hinrich 
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

Thing with this game is if you can only vote once a day it gets less and less interesting. Until the rules change, I can't see myself voting anymore.....


----------



## LegoHat

This game would be a lot easier if we were a team with one clear cut star like Memphis with Gasol for example, but instead we have four guys who seem to split the votes between them, and thus this game will probably never end.


----------



## Rodman

why is that? IMO just going to this thread once a day is more exciting than constantly checking who is where.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

34 Luol Deng 
*28 Ben Gordon (-)*
41 Kirk Hinrich 
*36 Andres Nocioni (+) *


----------



## Rhyder

35 Luol Deng (+)
28 Ben Gordon 
41 Kirk Hinrich 
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## such sweet thunder

35 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon (-)
41 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

McBulls said:


> You guys do realize that there was never any mathematical necessity for the list to be reduced by even one name. Once the participants are evenly divided about the merits of the remaining players the process will essentially be stuck in an infinite loop.


Yup. That was pretty much my point.


----------



## soonerterp

34 Luol Deng (-1)
28 Ben Gordon (+1)
41 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

Wynn said:


> Thing with this game is if you can only vote once a day it gets less and less interesting. Until the rules change, I can't see myself voting anymore.....


ditto. i'm done playing too.


----------



## mini_iverson213

34 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon 
42 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## BG7

33 Luol Deng (-)
29 Ben Gordon (+)
42 Kirk Hinrich 
35 Andres Nocioni 


Still not sure why people are so obsessed over when the game will end. The game will follow its nature, and end in its due time.


----------



## paxman

sloth said:


> Still not sure why people are so obsessed over when the game will end. The game will follow its nature, and end in its due time.


b/c it gets a little boring when nothing progresses. but please don't take it the wrong way,
it was fun for a long time, i've enjoyed your game sloth.

then again, maybe the game will go faster now with this dummy mini-iverson-213 voting
every 2 seconds


----------



## bullsger

33 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon (-)
43 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

*34 Luol Deng (+)* 
28 Ben Gordon 
*42 Kirk Hinrich (-)* 
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## BG7

Not trying to influence the voting.....

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT2Xb6HC-Xk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CT2Xb6HC-Xk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9KbVzafw1A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z9KbVzafw1A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mzsazDWVcY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7mzsazDWVcY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nF0ay2ZeJhI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nF0ay2ZeJhI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## soonerterp

(Yes I'm yelling. Sorry!)

WILL FIVE MORE PEOPLE PLEASE HURRY UP AND VOTE SO I CAN PLAY AGAIN? THIS IS STILL FUN FOR ME AND I DON'T GET TO HAVE A LOT OF FUN. SO THANKS!


----------



## narek

34 Luol Deng 
*27 Ben Gordon (-1)
43 Kirk Hinrich (+1) * 35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ViciousFlogging

35 Luol Deng (+)
26 Ben Gordon (-)
43 Kirk Hinrich 
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rodman

*36 Luol Deng (+)
25 Ben Gordon (-)*
43 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Hustle

35 Luol Deng (-) 
25 Ben Gordon 
44 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Pain5155

35 Luol Deng 
26 Ben Gordon (+)
43 Kirk Hinrich (-)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

36 Luol Deng (+)
26 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
34 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Blueoak

35 Luol Deng (-)
26 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
35 Andres Nocioni (+)

Deng is the only one I don't see belonging in the list. The other three are equal in my eyes.


----------



## King Joseus

*34 Luol Deng (-)*
26 Ben Gordon
*44 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## soonerterp

33 Luol Deng (-)
26 Ben Gordon
45 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## bullsger

32 Luol Deng (-)
26 Ben Gordon
46 Kirk Hinrich (+)
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

32 Luol Deng
*27 Ben Gordon (+)
45 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
35 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

32 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
*44 Kirk Hinrich (-)
36 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## AirJordan™

*31 Luol Deng (-)*
27 Ben Gordon
*45 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## blinkofaneye

31 Luol Deng 
28 Ben Gordon(+1)
44 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## DoornicK

30 Luol Deng (-)
28 Ben Gordon
44 Kirk Hinrich 
37 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Jim Ian

30 Luol Deng 
*29 Ben Gordon (+1)
43 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

31 Luol Deng (+1)
29 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

30 Luol Deng (-1)
30 Ben Gordon (+1)
43 Kirk Hinrich
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## King Joseus

*29 Luol Deng (-)*
30 Ben Gordon
*44 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## soonerterp

28 Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
45 Kirk Hinrich (+)
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ViciousFlogging

29 Luol Deng (+)
29 Ben Gordon (-)
45 Kirk Hinrich 
36 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

29 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon 
*44 Kirk Hinrich (-)
37 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## JRose5

29 Luol Deng 
_28 Ben Gordon (-)
45 Kirk Hinrich (+) _
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Ron Cey

28 Luol Deng (-) 
28 Ben Gordon 
46 Kirk Hinrich (+)
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## flow

28 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon (-)
47 Kirk Hinrich (+)
37 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

28 Luol Deng 
27 Ben Gordon 
*46 Kirk Hinrich (-)
38 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## RagingBulls316

27 Luol Deng (-)
28 Ben Gordon (+)
46 Kirk Hinrich 
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Hustle

26 Luol Deng (-) 
28 Ben Gordon 
47 Kirk Hinrich (+)
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

*27 Luol Deng (+)* 
28 Ben Gordon 
*46 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
38 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon (-)
46 Kirk Hinrich
39 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Rhyder

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
47 Kirk Hinrich (+)
38 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

27 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
*46 Kirk Hinrich (-)
39 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Ron Cey

26 Luol Deng (-)
27 Ben Gordon
47 Kirk Hinrich (+)
39 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

25 Luol Deng (-)
27 Ben Gordon
47 Kirk Hinrich
40 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## soonerterp

25 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon (-)
47 Kirk Hinrich
41 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Showtyme

24 Luol Deng (-)
27 Ben Gordon (+)
47 Kirk Hinrich
41 Andres Nocioni

That's not my Ben bias, and Deng might make the biggest jump this season, but if Nocioni has so many points so as to be out of reach, it's redundant to have another balanced player around and better to give points to the scoring specialist.


----------



## Ron Cey

Showtyme said:


> That's not my Ben bias, and Deng might make the biggest jump this season, but if Nocioni has so many points so as to be out of reach, it's redundant to have another balanced player around and better to give points to the scoring specialist.


Thats why I voted Deng down as well, despite the fact that he's by far my favorite player of the 4.


----------



## Rodman

25 Luol Deng (+)
26 Ben Gordon (-)
47 Kirk Hinrich
41 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

24 Luol Deng (-)
26 Ben Gordon
47 Kirk Hinrich
42 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## flow

24 Luol Deng 
25 Ben Gordon (-)
48 Kirk Hinrich (+)
42 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Pain5155

25 Luol Deng (+)
24 Ben Gordon (-)
48 Kirk Hinrich 
42 Andres Nocioni


----------



## X-Factor

26 Luol Deng (+)
23 Ben Gordon (-)
48 Kirk Hinrich
42 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

27 Luol Deng (+)
23 Ben Gordon
48 Kirk Hinrich
41 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

27 Luol Deng
24 Ben Gordon (+)
47 Kirk Hinrich (-)
41 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

27 Luol Deng
23 Ben Gordon (-)
47 Kirk Hinrich
42 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## King Joseus

27 Luol Deng
22 Ben Gordon (-)
47 Kirk Hinrich
43 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## paxman

27 Luol Deng
21 Ben Gordon (-)
47 Kirk Hinrich
44 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## soonerterp

27 Luol Deng
20 Ben Gordon (-)
48 Kirk Hinrich (+)
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## step

26 Luol Deng (-)
21 Ben Gordon (+)
48 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rodman

27 Luol Deng (+)
20 Ben Gordon (-)
48 Kirk Hinrich
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Ron Cey

26 Luol Deng (-)
21 Ben Gordon (+)
48 Kirk Hinrich
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## LegoHat

25 Luol Deng (-)
22 Ben Gordon (+)
48 Kirk Hinrich
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Jim Ian

25 Luol Deng 
*23 Ben Gordon (+1)
47 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## rlucas4257

25 Luol Deng
24 Ben Gordon (+1)
46 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## JRose5

25 Luol Deng
*23 Ben Gordon (-1)*
46 Kirk Hinrich 
*45 Andres Nocioni (+1)*


----------



## Rhyder

26 Luol Deng (+)
23 Ben Gordon
46 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Brothaman33

27 Luol Deng (+)
23 Ben Gordon
45 Kirk Hinrich (-)
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

27 Luol Deng 
23 Ben Gordon
*44 Kirk Hinrich (-)
45 Andres Nocioni (+) *


----------



## blinkofaneye

26 Luol Deng( -)
24 Ben Gordon (+)
44 Kirk Hinrich 
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## step

25 Luol Deng (-)
25 Ben Gordon (+)
44 Kirk Hinrich
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

25 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich (-)
46 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## DoornicK

24 Luol Deng (-)
25 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich 
47 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## soonerterp

23 Luol Deng (-)
25 Ben Gordon
44 Kirk Hinrich (+)
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## flow

23 Luol Deng 
24 Ben Gordon (-)
45 Kirk Hinrich (+)
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## theyoungsrm

23 Luol Deng 
25 Ben Gordon +
45 Kirk Hinrich
46 Andres Nocioni -


----------



## crazyfan

*24 Luol Deng (+)*
25 Ben Gordon 
45 Kirk Hinrich
*45 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## hammer

Ben Gordon is more valuable than Ben Wallace? Can Ben Gordon even dribble? 

I'm guessing that the vast majority of posters on this board are in the 12 to 15 age bracket?

What a suckfest.


----------



## paxman

hammer said:


> I'm guessing that the vast majority of posters on this board are in the 12 to 15 age bracket?
> 
> What a suckfest.


it's not about who's more valuable, it's about who you like best, for whatever reason.
crawl back into your hole


----------



## hammer

paxman said:


> it's not about who's more valuable, it's about who you like best, for whatever reason.
> crawl back into your hole


That's what I'm saying. Who in their right mind would even support a scrub like Ben Gordon to begin with? The dude is fundamentally retarded. He's a shooting guard who can't even dribble, and therefore, he can't get to the free throw line on a consistent basis. His passing sucks, and his defense is simply atrocious. 

Pure comedy up in this place.


----------



## Rhyder

25 Luol Deng (+)
25 Ben Gordon 
45 Kirk Hinrich
44 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Rodman

hammer said:


> That's what I'm saying. Who in their right mind would even support a scrub like Ben Gordon to begin with? The dude is fundamentally retarded. He's a shooting guard who can't even dribble, and therefore, he can't get to the free throw line on a consistent basis. His passing sucks, and his defense is simply atrocious.
> 
> *Pure comedy up in this place.*


If you don't like it here, go somewhere else and stay there.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

25 Luol Deng
25 Ben Gordon 
*44 Kirk Hinrich (-)
45 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*26 Luol Deng (+)*
25 Ben Gordon 
44 Kirk Hinrich 
*44 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## Hustle

26 Luol Deng
24 Ben Gordon - 
45 Kirk Hinrich + 
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## theyoungsrm

hammer said:


> That's what I'm saying. Who in their right mind would even support a scrub like Ben Gordon to begin with? The dude is fundamentally retarded. He's a shooting guard who can't even dribble, and therefore, he can't get to the free throw line on a consistent basis. His passing sucks, and his defense is simply atrocious.
> 
> Pure comedy up in this place.



you'e an idiot straight up. true story

he's a shooting guard that is deadly from the outside that has no trouble getting to the basket. he may be one of the hardest players on an island to defend.

but while your mentioning fundamentally retarded, lets talk about the entirety of ben wallace's game with the exception of rebounding and off the ball defense. 

both aren't complete players, the only difference is that gordon has the potential to close those gaps, while wallace will never. go home


----------



## Geoshnas2005

26 Luol Deng -
24 Ben Gordon +
45 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

26 Luol Deng 
25 Ben Gordon *+* 
44 Kirk Hinrich *-*
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## ndistops

25 Luol Deng *-*
26 Ben Gordon *+* 
44 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## King Joseus

*24 Luol Deng (-)*
26 Ben Gordon 
44 Kirk Hinrich
*45 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## LegoHat

*23 Luol Deng (-)*
*27 Ben Gordon (+)*
44 Kirk Hinrich
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## andras

23 Luol Deng
27 Ben Gordon
*43 Kirk Hinrich (-)
46 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## soonerterp

23 Luol Deng
26 Ben Gordon (-)
44 Kirk Hinrich (+)
46 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

24 Luol Deng (+)
26 Ben Gordon
44 Kirk Hinrich
45 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Sham

I told you this would never end.......


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

24 Luol Deng (+)
26 Ben Gordon
*43 Kirk Hinrich (-)
46 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

wth is this neways? this is getting gayer by the post


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls rock your socks said:


> wth is this neways? this is getting gayer by the post


This post defines its own analysis.


----------



## paxman

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> This post defines its own analysis.


:laugh:


----------



## AirJordan™

*23 Luol Deng (-)
27 Ben Gordon (+)*
43 Kirk Hinrich
46 Andres Nocioni


----------



## crazyfan

23 Luol Deng 
*28 Ben Gordon (+)*
43 Kirk Hinrich
*45 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## JRose5

*22 Luol Deng (-) *
28 Ben Gordon
*44 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## BullFan16

*21 Luol Deng (-) * 
28 Ben Gordon
*45 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## PowerWoofer

21 Luol Deng 
*29 Ben Gordon (+)
44 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
45 Andres Nocioni

This is my first Vote-off! YAY! :banana:


----------



## Hustle

20 Luol Deng (-) 
29 Ben Gordon 
44 Kirk Hinrich 
46 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## paxman

19 Luol Deng (-) 
29 Ben Gordon 
44 Kirk Hinrich 
47 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Rhyder

I thought Deng would be getting some love after these two preseason games. Apparently not.


----------



## blinkofaneye

20 Luol Deng (+ )
29 Ben Gordon 
44 Kirk Hinrich 
46 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## andras

20 Luol Deng
*30 Ben Gordon (+)*
44 Kirk Hinrich 
*45 Andres Nocioni (-)*

obviously I like all four of them
it's real hard to make a choice!


----------



## Rhyder

21 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
44 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni (-)

Love me some Chapu, but that Deng has some big balls.


----------



## ndistops

21 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon (+)
43 Kirk Hinrich (-)
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## soonerterp

21 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon (-)
44 Kirk Hinrich (+)
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## LegoHat

*20 Luol Deng (-)*
*31 Ben Gordon (+)*
44 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Raoul

23 Luol Deng (-)
27 Ben Gordon 
43 Kirk Hinrich (+)
46 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

Raoul said:


> 19 Luol Deng (-)
> 31 Ben Gordon
> 45 Kirk Hinrich (+)
> 44 Andres Nocioni


This is where the scores should be after Raoul's vote. Not sure where his numbers came from, but I'm assuming he quoted an earlier post.


----------



## mizenkay

*i'm baaack!*

this thing still going on!? 

:laugh:



19 Luol Deng 
30 Ben Gordon (-)
46 Kirk Hinrich (+)
44 Andres Nocioni 

(used the score previously posted by rhyder)


----------



## fl_flash

mizenkay said:


> *i'm baaack!*
> 
> this thing still going on!?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Luol Deng
> 30 Ben Gordon (-)
> 46 Kirk Hinrich
> 44 Andres Nocioni (+)
> 
> (used the score previously posted by rhyder)


She's baaaaaccckkkK!!!! Looking forward to some double-happiness from you!

group hug! :mob: 

Good to see ya back!


----------



## rosenthall

*20 Luol Deng (+)* 
30 Ben Gordon
46 Kirk Hinrich
*43 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> *i'm baaack!*
> 
> this thing still going on!?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Luol Deng
> 30 Ben Gordon (-)
> 46 Kirk Hinrich (+)
> 44 Andres Nocioni
> 
> (used the score previously posted by rhyder)


It will never, ever, ever, ever end.


----------



## such sweet thunder

*19 Luol Deng (-)* 
30 Ben Gordon
46 Kirk Hinrich
*44 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## King Joseus

*18 Luol Deng (-)*
30 Ben Gordon
*47 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

17 Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
47 Kirk Hinrich
45 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## JRose5

*16 Luol Deng (-)*
30 Ben Gordon
*48 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

17 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
48 Kirk Hinrich
44 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*17 Luol Deng (+)*
30 Ben Gordon
48 Kirk Hinrich 
*45 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

17 Luol Deng
29 Ben Gordon (-)
49 Kirk Hinrich (+)
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

Assuming TB1 made a bobo (please correct me if I'm wrong, the following should be the tally:

16 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon
49 Kirk Hinrich
45 Andres Nocioni


----------



## JeremyB0001

*17 Luol Deng (+1)*
29 Ben Gordon
49 Kirk Hinrich
*44 Andres Nocioni (-1)*


----------



## andras

*16 Luol Deng (-1)*
29 Ben Gordon
*50 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rodman

*17 Luol Deng (+1)
28 Ben Gordon (-1)*
50 Kirk Hinrich 
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Jim Ian

17 Luol Deng 
*29 Ben Gordon (+1)*
*49 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
44 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

*16 Luol Deng (-1) *
29 Ben Gordon 
49 Kirk Hinrich *
45 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## paxman

15 Luol Deng (-1)
29 Ben Gordon 
49 Kirk Hinrich
46 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## soonerterp

14 Luol Deng (-)
29 Ben Gordon 
50 Kirk Hinrich (+)
46 Andres Nocioni

And to Mizenkay -- Welcome back!  I missed reading your stuff.


----------



## LegoHat

*13 Luol Deng (-)*
29 Ben Gordon
50 Kirk Hinrich 
*47 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Rhyder

14 Luol Deng (+)
29 Ben Gordon
50 Kirk Hinrich 
46 Andres Nocioni (-)

I expect all of you voting for Nocioni to take him in the fifth round of your fantasy teams.


----------



## ndistops

14 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon (+)
49 Kirk Hinrich (-)
46 Andres Nocioni

Lu may go but I won't be responsible for it!


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

15 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
49 Kirk Hinrich
45 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

15 Luol Deng 
*29 Ben Gordon (-)*
49 Kirk Hinrich
*46 Andres Nocioni (+)*


----------



## Showtyme

*14 Luol Deng (-1)*
*30 Ben Gordon (+1)*
49 Kirk Hinrich
46 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

Showtyme said:


> *14 Luol Deng (-1)*
> *30 Ben Gordon (+1)*
> 49 Kirk Hinrich
> 46 Andres Nocioni





Showtyme said:


> Yeah but that lineup might get eaten up by a lot of decent PF's. Nocioni does a good job at that spot but I dunno.
> 
> We've always felt comfortable playing small ball, historically, but I know coaches are tempted to have really big lineups out there if they think that it's feasible. It's just tempting.
> 
> Hinrich/Deng/Nocioni/Brown/Wallace
> 
> Big Ben plays way bigger than he is, and the rest of the guys are mostly pretty tall for their positions.
> 
> I don't want to see it happen; Gordon's my man and he deserves to start over PJ, I think. But coaches look for balance more than merit, I think.


----------



## Hustle

*13 Luol Deng (-1)*
30 Ben Gordon 
*50 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
46 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

*12 Luol Deng (-1)*
30 Ben Gordon 
50 Kirk Hinrich (+1)
*47 Andres Nocioni (+1)*


----------



## paxman

11 Luol Deng (-1)
30 Ben Gordon 
50 Kirk Hinrich
48 Andres Nocioni (+1)


----------



## JRose5

*10 Luol Deng (-1) *
30 Ben Gordon 
*51 Kirk Hinrich (+1)*
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*11 Luol Deng (+1) *
30 Ben Gordon 
*50 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## bruindre

*10 Luol Deng* (-)
*31 Ben Gordon* (+)
50 Kirk Hinrich 
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Ron Cey

It saddens me to do this:

*9 Luol Deng* (-)
31 Ben Gordon
*51 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Wynn

Ron Cey said:


> It saddens me to do this:
> 
> *9 Luol Deng* (-)
> 31 Ben Gordon
> *51 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
> 48 Andres Nocioni


Don't be sad..... others have also voted for Hinrich! It's your perogative.


----------



## King Joseus

*8 Luol Deng* (-)
31 Ben Gordon
*52 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## LegoHat

*7 Luol Deng (-)*
*32 Ben Gordon (+)*
52 Kirk Hinrich 
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

8 Luol Deng (+)
32 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich 
47 Andres Nocioni (-)

Lu's not going down without a fight from me. It's funny that sloth doesn't even participate in his own thread anymore. I wonder if Thabo would have beaten out Tyrus or if Wallace would have been knocked out so early if this game were today.


----------



## ScottMay

9 Luol Deng (+)
32 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich 
46 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*9 Luol Deng (+)
31 Ben Gordon (-)*
52 Kirk Hinrich 
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rodman

10 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon (-)
52 Kirk Hinrich
47 Andres Nocioni

Deng is too good to be voted off already, he's gonna breakout this year!


----------



## gyrus

9 Luol Deng (-)
31 Ben Gordon (+)
52 Kirk Hinrich
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

9 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon (-)
52 Kirk Hinrich
48 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## King Joseus

Deng should be at 10...


----------



## Rhyder

King Joseus said:


> Deng should be at 10...


Not sure. TomB put a + next to Deng but raised Noc's score by one. We did lose a point somewhere along the way, but it wasn't recently.


----------



## BG7

8 Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
49 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## such sweet thunder

7 Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
50 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

8 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
49 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## DoornicK

7 Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
50 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## JeremyB0001

8 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
49 Andres Nocioni (-)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhyder

9 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
48 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## ScottMay

10 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich
47 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

ScottMay said:


> 10 Luol Deng (+)
> 30 Ben Gordon
> 52 Kirk Hinrich
> 47 Andres Nocioni (-)


0 Loul Deng
0 Ben Gordon 
0 Kirk Hinrich
1 Andres Nocioni 

there now its done. Nocioni Wins hahahahhahahahahahahahahaha. stop this madness :banana:


----------



## bruindre

*9 Luol Deng* (-)
*31 Ben Gordon * (+)
52 Kirk Hinrich
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## paxman

9 Luol Deng
31 Ben Gordon
51 Kirk Hinrich (-)
48 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## ViciousFlogging

10 Luol Deng (+)
31 Ben Gordon
51 Kirk Hinrich 
47 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## kirkisgod

10 Luol Deng 
31 Ben Gordon
50 Kirk Hinrich (-)
48 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Hustle

9 Luol Deng (-)
31 Ben Gordon
51 Kirk Hinrich (+)
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

8 Luol Deng (-)
31 Ben Gordon
51 Kirk Hinrich 
49 Andres Nocion (+)

I don't want to be mean, but I kinda' feel like any vote for Luol Deng is a vote for Mebarack (and this stupid game continuing)!


----------



## bruindre

I know this is going to be :topic: , but I feel like Bulls fans should have a chance to represent and take part in what could be one of the greatest comebacks in bbb.net history.

I figure those in this thread are into the voting off thing. Maybe some are aware of this game, maybe some are not, maybe some don't give a damn....but check this out:

NBA Team Vote-Off -- East  

I'm changin' my tune to the Bulls...and would love to see some of y'all help out and lead the Bulls out of the East.

-bruindre


----------



## paxman

bruindre said:


> I know this is going to be :topic: , but I feel like Bulls fans should have a chance to represent and take part in what could be one of the greatest comebacks in bbb.net history.
> 
> I figure those in this thread are into the voting off thing. Maybe some are aware of this game, maybe some are not, maybe some don't give a damn....but check this out:
> 
> NBA Team Vote-Off -- East
> 
> I'm changin' my tune to the Bulls...and would love to see some of y'all help out and lead the Bulls out of the East.
> 
> -bruindre



thanks.
come on bullsies, time to represent.


----------



## Rhyder

such sweet thunder said:


> I don't want to be mean, but I kinda' feel like any vote for Luol Deng is a vote for Mebarack (and this stupid game continuing)!


Well you'll be happy to note that Mebarack has been posting very infrequently in the thread lately, so I don't think the sentiment matters much.


----------



## paxman

edit: nvm


----------



## soonerterp

such sweet thunder said:


> 8 Luol Deng (-)
> 31 Ben Gordon
> 51 Kirk Hinrich
> 49 Andres Nocioni (+)



I shall presume this to be the last tally. I will celebrate my return from unwanted "vacation" (bah) thusly:

08 Luol Deng
30 Ben Gordon (-)
51 Kirk Hinrich
50 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## Flip

07 Luol Deng (-)
30 Ben Gordon
51 Kirk Hinrich
51 Andres Nocioni (+)


----------



## King Joseus

*06 Luol Deng (-)*
30 Ben Gordon
*52 Kirk Hinrich (+)*
51 Andres Nocioni


----------



## JeremyB0001

07 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich 
50 Andres Nocioni (-)

You guys are brutal going after Lu like this after the game he played last night.


----------



## Rhyder

08 Luol Deng (+)
30 Ben Gordon
52 Kirk Hinrich 
49 Andres Nocioni (-)


----------



## BenDengGo

09 Luol Deng (+)
29 Ben Gordon (-)
52 Kirk Hinrich 
49 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*10 Luol Deng (+)*
29 Ben Gordon 
*51 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
49 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

Lots of Lu love. Good to see he stuck around in the game until the beginning of the regular season.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*11 Luol Deng (+)*
29 Ben Gordon
*50 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
49 Andres Nocioni


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*12 Luol Deng (+)*
29 Ben Gordon
*49 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
49 Andres Nocioni


----------



## bruindre

BUMP

I'm one more vote from being able to vote again myself....have we forgotten this thread?


----------



## andras

*13 Luol Deng (+)*
29 Ben Gordon
49 Kirk Hinrich
*48 Andres Nocioni (-)*


----------



## Showtyme

*14 Luol Deng (+)*
29 Ben Gordon
*48 Kirk Hinrich (-)*
48 Andres Nocioni [/QUOTE]


----------



## bruindre

14 Luol Deng 
*30 Ben Gordon *(+)
*47 Kirk Hinrich *(-)
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## andras

new rule: after a week you can vote again 

*15 Luol Deng (+1)*
30 Ben Gordon
*46 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
48 Andres Nocioni


----------



## Rhyder

andras said:


> new rule: after a week you can vote again


I'll bite:

16 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
46 Kirk Hinrich
47 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## andras

*17 Luol Deng (+1)*
30 Ben Gordon
*45 Kirk Hinrich (-1)*
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## bullsger

18 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
44 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## such sweet thunder

19 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
47 Andres Nocioni


----------



## JeremyB0001

20 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich 
46 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## Jim Ian

21 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich 
45 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## Zuca

*22 Luol Deng (+1)*
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich 
*44 Andres Nocioni (-1)*


----------



## Rodman

23 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
43 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## such sweet thunder

24 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
42 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## Ron Cey

Its a Nocioni free-fall!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

25 Jerry Sloan (+1)
30 Bob Love
43 Norm Van Lier
41 Chet Walker (-1)


----------



## King Joseus

26 Luol Deng *(+1)*
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
40 Andres Nocioni *(-1)*


----------



## Rhyder

27 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
39 Andres Nocioni (-1)

Glad the faithful kept Luol alive.


----------



## T2

28 Luol Deng (+1)
30 Ben Gordon
43 Kirk Hinrich
38 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------



## ryzmah

28 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon (-1)
43 Kirk Hinrich
39 Andres Nocioni (+1)


----------



## step

26 Jerry Sloan (+1)
30 Bob Love
43 Norm Van Lier
40 Chet Walker (-1)


----------



## JRose5

Wow this is still going on?
I would like to a place a bet that one of the 4 remaining candidates leaves the team before someone wins.


----------



## Dancon7

28 Luol Deng 
29 Ben Gordon
42 Kirk Hinrich (-1)
40 Andres Nocioni (+1)


----------



## andras

29 Luol Deng (+1)
29 Ben Gordon
42 Kirk Hinrich
39 Andres Nocioni (-1)


----------

